# Guy's Skills/Hobbies Thread



## imfree (Jun 13, 2010)

I do like to work pictures and I made this Texas 
Limo-Edgar Stretch Edition for M2m in another 
post.:bow: 

View attachment Texas Limo-Edgar Stretch wb.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 13, 2010)

I also experiment with small-scale LED lighting.
Today I converted this standard 7&1/2 watt
bedside nite-lite lamp to a 12Volt, 90ma LED
type, using 2 TL78L06 Regulators and 12 T-
1&3/4 White LED's. Having the lamp on a hot
stand-by battery greatly reduces my risk of
injury during middle-of-the night power 
failures, as I have to get on an oxygen tank 
and off the oxygen concentrator when the
power goes out. 

View attachment Lamp-In The Dark wb.jpg


View attachment Lamp-Inner, In Brightly Lit Rm wb.jpg


View attachment Lamp, Inner, Perf-Board Piracy wb.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 13, 2010)

imfree said:


> I also experiment
> with small-scale LED lighting...........
> snipped........



90ma at 12Volts is less than 1.5 watts.
Woo-hooo!, a lotta' lite for the buck.

Earth-friendly lighting that rocks.:happy:


----------



## imfree (Jun 13, 2010)

C'mon Guys, post your skills, hobbies, and pictures!


I should be doing a Panasonic WM-61A based
measurement grade microphone in a week or 
so.......stay tuned.:bow:


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72571


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahaha!!!, those Panasonic WM-61A's got here today, and 
DAYUMN!!!, they sound great. Tell ya' what, though, you
gotta' have Quaalude-steady hands to solder wires to
those tiny, little 6mm diameter "puppies" and virtually any 
normal soldering iron tip will severely engulf the solder pads 
on the back of the mic capsule and solder-bridge the
terminals. Oh, but they do sound great. Good thing I got
20 of them. Gonna' be a lot of new studio-quality mics at
Tenn Loop Ranch. My Kiddo will be here near the end of 
this month, and, no doubt, some are going back with
him to COS!:bow: 

View attachment SoundShooter 45-45 wb.jpg


View attachment SoundShooter 45-45 outer wb.jpg


View attachment SoundShooter Perf Board Piracy wb.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, Guys, that was great of y'all to
move that stuff in here!:bow: 

View attachment LoopRancher.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 20, 2010)

A WM-61A-based microphone With 28 db self-noise 
($14,000 mic's have about 16db.), this geeky 
$15.00 contraption has a frequency response as 
shown in the attached graph. It's 12db more noise 
than multi-kilodollar studio condenser mic's will never 
even be heard, unless it's being used in an anechoic 
studio room! Most of us Dimmers will never use a 
recording studio. This microphone is built from 3/4" 
PVC pipe, household materials, and a couple types of 
adhesives. A tiny piece of *perf- board serves as the 
mic capsule mount. A single drop of RTV silicone glue 
mounts the mic capsule to the board, while providing 
a phenomenal degree of handling-noise rejection.
Hahaha!, ^#*()(&**!!!, soldering the wires on that 
6mm diameter capsule is like trying to solder wires to 
an aspirin!

This microphone is pre-wired to feed 
the mic input of a computer sound
card.

*That tiny piece of perf-board qualifies
this device as a work of perf-board
piracy. 

View attachment WM-61A Response.jpg


View attachment WM-61A run4themoney.jpg


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 20, 2010)

I do Photography! im not particularly great but i do try my best lol
if you wanna see any then just click the link that goes direct to my photography folder on Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=523058313#!/album.php?aid=109060&id=523058313&ref=pb

cheers


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72571&page=4


----------



## imfree (Jun 25, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72571





Paquito said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72571&page=4



True, Y'all, but this one's all mine!


----------



## imfree (Jun 25, 2010)

My newest VLF Receiver is very inexpensive, small.
light-weight, and uses any device with a stereo
electret mic input(PC, Digital Voice Recorder, etc.)
for power and for most of the amplification. A mild
hi-pass filter and variable loop loading resistance
give this receiver a delightful degree of hum 
rejection. Wolfgang Buescher's Spectrum Lab, a 
free download, will allow your Computer to filter
out hum and interference to near wilderness
levels!

The loop can be supported with a variety of non
magnetic materials, so I built my demo version in
a cardboard box!

The most "dangerous" part is that only a small
amount of electronic knowledge and 
construction skill are need to successfully
construct this device. 

View attachment L C PC 6-25-10 wb.jpg


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 26, 2010)

This is not my video as I dont have any video of me flying but I have been since I was 10. I've flown it all but helicopters are my passion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4HX8-du2nQ&feature=related


I had another link to a video of a helicopter and whats called 3D flying but I accidently linked to a fake one, lol, When I find a real one I will post it.

Okay found the link I wanted too. This is real, he is one of the best.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctzd3A1ZJrk

I started to get into flying 3D but parts got too expensive.


----------



## imfree (Jun 26, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> This is not my video as I dont have any video of me flying but I have been since I was 10. I've flown it all but helicopters are my passion.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4HX8-du2nQ&feature=related
> 
> ...



Wow!!!, that is breath-takingly amazing flight!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 26, 2010)

imfree said:


> Wow!!!, that is breath-takingly amazing flight!



Yeah, its amazing. Kinda scary when you think about the 2K+ in money tied up into one stunt heli and a simple miss timed moved will ruin it all.


----------



## imfree (Jun 26, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Yeah, its amazing. Kinda scary when you think about the 2K+ in money tied up into one stunt heli and a simple miss timed moved will ruin it all.



That could be a high-risk spectator sport, too.

Flyin' like that, any day without human injury,
property damage, or an arrest, is a good day.:bow:


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 26, 2010)

imfree said:


> That could be a high-risk spectator sport, too.
> 
> Flyin' like that, any day without human injury,
> property damage, or an arrest, is a good day.:bow:



well I've had a few injuries but to be honest, all were my own fault. Fingers, hands, arms have all been torn up but lucky for me just minor stuff.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 26, 2010)

Is cunilingus (sic?) considered a skill/hobby. If so, sign me up!


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 26, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Is cunilingus (sic?) considered a skill/hobby. If so, sign me up!



lmao oh you

My hobby/skill? I like drawing and animating stuff!

http://bogswallop.deviantart.com/gallery/ < gallery of my stuff.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 11, 2010)

My hobbies/skills?

I write - jahs-samurai23.deviantart.com 
I love taking pictures, 
I have my ham radio license (KB1JWA)
I do videos online - www.youtube.com/theronin23

Creatively speaking, that's pretty much it lol


----------



## Kazak (Jul 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> My hobbies/skills?
> 
> I write - jahs-samurai23.deviantart.com
> I love taking pictures,
> ...



ah a fellow ham. KJ6--- just got it in May studying for General and have the book for Extra. unfortunately i bought a ht (Kenwood F6) for my first radio and cant get in to any repeaters around here. too many power pigs. and i cant put up antennas where i'm at :doh:


----------



## taobear (Jul 13, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Is cunilingus (sic?) considered a skill/hobby. If so, sign me up!



I'm with ya on this one LOL 
I like to knit too. I have made a twelve foot scarf in honor of Dr. Who I only get to wear it like once a year living in Texas but I still made it and am very proud of it


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 13, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Is cunilingus (sic?) considered a skill/hobby. If so, sign me up!



It's definitely a skill....but, a hobby? I'm not so sure about that....


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 13, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> It's definitely a skill....but, a hobby? I'm not so sure about that....



will you be my practice partner? 

the last girl i was with told me to "give me six inches and make it hurt", so i stuck it in three times and punched her in the head.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 13, 2010)

fatkid420 said:


> will you be my practice partner?
> 
> the last girl i was with told me to "give me six inches and make it hurt", so i stuck it in three times and punched her in the head.



Sure....but I'd rather not be punched in the head. Thanks.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 13, 2010)

Terrible puns count as a skill right?


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Kazak said:


> ah a fellow ham. KJ6--- just got it in May studying for General and have the book for Extra. unfortunately i bought a ht (Kenwood F6) for my first radio and cant get in to any repeaters around here. too many power pigs. and i cant put up antennas where i'm at :doh:



I got mine in 03, with my dad. My callsign actually got processed through on my birfday, so it was cool. I was the youngest ham in my local club, before I moved down to FL. Haven't done anything but Echolink in a long time. I miss it.


----------



## bladenite78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Only thing I do really is write, so here goes..you can see a story Im writing at padoras.blogspot.com and here's a poem I wrote

Fairy in the darkness

far away from the lights, far away from the stage
she dances for herself, she's away from all the names
the ones people call her, when they see her body move in the night
the ones people use when they can not see with more than their eyes

her flesh is ivory in the dark, her hair is like auburn strands of sky
her beautiful form paints the stage like art and her motions do not lie
the music of the past carries her away from all the people and their noise
to a place where fairies dance in the moonlight only for their own joy

gold poured from the patrons, as they paid the fairy for her dance
onlookers begged for her to take them home and give them a chance
but she walked out of the moonlight, she took her things and walked away
she walked down from the moonlight, to dance another day

The fairy left the darkness just as she arrived
with her mind set and her head held high


----------



## imfree (Jul 28, 2010)

I shot and posted 4 VLF/Electronics video's yesterday.

You Tube-TeslaBench Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QpXsW-rMsY 

View attachment Bench 7-24-10 wb.jpg


----------



## hbighappy (Jul 28, 2010)

my hobby is fishing lately here a few pics 

View attachment Image1.jpeg


View attachment Image2.jpeg


----------



## imfree (Jul 28, 2010)

hbighappy said:


> my hobby is fishing lately here a few pics



No "fish story" here, that's a nice one!:bow:


----------



## Rocknrollvictim (Jul 28, 2010)

I play drums, I collect music, and I can fuck like a beast


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2010)

The amps in SoundShooter II were kinna' 
noisy, so I worked on and off for three 
weeks, constructing and experimenting
to develop the 2010, WM-61A equipped
version.

imfree707-SoundShooter 45/45, 
2010, WM-61A Equipped

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFGY8_YNUYs 

View attachment SoundShooter 45-45, 2010, WM-61A's wb lg.jpg


----------



## Mortx (Aug 22, 2010)

I love to compose Ambient/Trance Music.:smitten:


http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandid=890993


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Guys n Gals. Here's a few nice You Tube videos, two
segments on my Technics SA-350 restoration/VLF
retrofit and a segment of oscilloscope display of VLF
sferics and tweeks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXDtreXNC5Q 

View attachment Scopin VLF 9-11-10 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Jigen (Sep 12, 2010)

I have many hobbies. I can provide some.

READING AND WRITING
COOKING - http://www.youtube.com/user/Jigen1984?feature=mhum
ARCHERY 

View attachment CIMG1378bi.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 12, 2010)

I write poetry, doodle, and dabble in photoshoppery

Let me know if you'd ever like to read/see any of it


----------



## Albino_taters (Sep 13, 2010)

I totally have bow staff skills, nun chuck skills...it had to be said.


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2010)

Woo-Hooo! I was using LM833's in my VLF gear, the OP-Amp IC's having 
a noise voltage of 4.5nvX...! The LM4562's I have on order have a noise 
voltage of 2.7nvX...! Better VLF signals at the loop ranch when those 
IC's get here! Two go in the Technics SA-350, one for VLF and one for 
Audio Tweak Upgrade of the phono pre-amp. I'll be getting turntables 
out of storage for this one! 

View attachment LM4562 pg 1 wb lg.jpg


View attachment LM4562 pg 2 wb lg.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 15, 2010)

imfree said:


> Woo-Hooo! I was using LM833's in my VLF gear, the OP-Amp IC's having
> a noise voltage of 4.5nvX...! The LM4562's I have on order have a noise
> voltage of 2.7nvX...! Better VLF signals at the loop ranch when those
> IC's get here! Two go in the Technics SA-350, one for VLF and one for
> ...



Please ddfine:

LM833
VLF
OP-Amp IC
Noise Voltage
4.5nvX
LM4562
Technics SA-350
Audio Tweak Upgrade
Photo pre-amp
Turntables?


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Please ddfine:
> 
> LM833
> VLF
> ...




Sorry, Geek Stuff, for sure. I'll try

LM833-a low noise audio amp IC (chip).

VLF- very low radio frequencies that can be heard if fed to phones or spkr.
VLF is considered to be about from 300hz to 100khz, or so. VLF Natural
Radio signals are very weak and require low noise amplification to be heard.
I know! VLF Natural Radio-signals produced by lightning, modification of
lightning signals by the ionosphere and magnetosphere, other signals
caused by earth movement, solar, and outer-space events.

OP-Amp IC, a building-block component widely used in audio and 
measurement amplifiers.

Noise Voltage-in audio, the actual hiss-noise voltage, of an amplifier, measured with an oscilloscope or voltmeter.

4.5nvX- nanovolts part of the noise formula, 4.5nv is already respectfully quiet.

LM4562-a lower noise audio amp IC, quieter than an LM833. 2.7nv,
about 5 decibels quieter than the LM8733.

Technics SA-350, a 1986(thereabouts) component stereo receiver
with digital AM/FM tuners and a monophonic, dial-tuned VHF ch 2-13
TV tuner.

Audio Tweak Upgrade-placebo type audio improvements 
that can't be proven in measurements, but audio freaks 
will swear the improvements make their equipment 
sound vastly better!

Phono pre-amp, a special combination of fixed-setting equalizer and
high sensitivity amplifier used to convert the low-level, very bass-thin
signal from a magnetic record-playing cartridge transducer to standard
line level. Such an amplifier/equalizer system pushes the low noise
performance of amplifying transistors and IC's to their limits.

Turntables? "Turntable" is a fancy audio freak name for "record player". 
A turntable is usually a high-precision record-playing device that is
designed to be used with an external amplifier.

Most of these terms are lost in audio antiquity and are obscure,
sorry to bewildler y'all, younger Guys. Trust me, the lack of
analog transducers and signals being at line-level has eliminated
a lot of headaches for us technogeeks!

Whee!, that was a lotta' typin' I shudda' done links!


----------



## Joe944 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've abandoned windows except for a virtual instance of it in case I need to run some proprietery software or play some games. Linux ftw.  Even if I broke and fixed my server about 5 times the first day I was setting it up.

Also learning a couple of programming languages at the moment, mainly C++ and Python for the moment.


----------



## big_col (Sep 16, 2010)

Kazak said:


> ah a fellow ham. KJ6--- just got it in May studying for General and have the book for Extra. unfortunately i bought a ht (Kenwood F6) for my first radio and cant get in to any repeaters around here. too many power pigs. and i cant put up antennas where i'm at :doh:



OMG any more hams Well ye me M3 from the uk. Do a bit on echo link but doing a lot at the moment on the new icom D'star digital system 
Main job is a senior electronics design engineer


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 16, 2010)

big_col said:


> OMG any more hams Well ye me M3 from the uk. Do a bit on echo link but doing a lot at the moment on the new icom D'star digital system
> Main job is a senior electronics design engineer



I do a bit on echolink too when I can. KB1JWA.


----------



## big_col (Sep 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I do a bit on echolink too when I can. KB1JWA.



Do you go on to any particular repeated or node? The local link her is mb7ibg which is ment to be connected to the Irish conference server node 2605 constantly but the link is only simplex. Do you go on via pc or rf?


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 16, 2010)

big_col said:


> Do you go on to any particular repeated or node? The local link her is mb7ibg which is ment to be connected to the Irish conference server node 2605 constantly but the link is only simplex. Do you go on via pc or rf?



Nah, I normally just hop around nodes when I see people on them. I go via PC, all my radio equipment is packed up in a box right now unfortunately.


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2010)

imfree said:


> Woo-Hooo! I was using LM833's in my VLF gear, the OP-Amp IC's having
> a noise voltage of 4.5nvX...! The LM4562's I have on order have a noise
> voltage of 2.7nvX...! ...geschnippened...




I couldn't use "low noise op amp whore" in the yahoo group 
so I invented "low noise opampliphile"


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2010)

imfree said:


> Woo-Hooo! I was using LM833's in my VLF gear, the OP-Amp IC's having
> a noise voltage of 4.5nvX...! The LM4562's I have on order have a noise
> voltage of 2.7nvX...! Better VLF signals at the loop ranch when those
> IC's get here! Two go in the Technics SA-350, one for VLF and one for
> ...



Here's a really technogeek article about
LM4562 Phono Preamp & Electro-Stat
headphone applications.
http://www.national.com/nationaledge/jul07/


----------



## singingNerd79 (Sep 19, 2010)

If it's not obvious from my name... I like to sing  Here are some ringtones I made freely available:

http://www.myxer.com/thisisdamon


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2010)

I also like to study power line and other large-scale
electrical mal-functions. Here's an especially vivid
downed line-to-earth fault with people near by. 
Fortunately no one was injured, but these Guys
were pretty close!

You Tube-Electric BBQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blEKreUvYp8


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2010)

singingNerd79 said:


> If it's not obvious from my name... I like to sing  Here are some ringtones I made freely available:
> 
> http://www.myxer.com/thisisdamon



*wow that's amazing!!!! seriously.....I LOVE THE WAKE UP ONE...if i knew how I would d/l and get on my Bkberry somehow...*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2010)

*My newest hobby is LEARNING MOSAICS....my first project is decorating the ashes from my dog (she was cremated a while ago) and the box has been on the mantle for a few years...and thought it would be nice to memorialize her

o yeah...everyone in my class thinks i am kinda *strange* now...but of course *COOL* *


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 28, 2010)

Why just guys skills and hobbies? 

LOL I don't think i would be allowed to post my "skills" anywhere on these boards anyways.


----------



## Kazak (Sep 28, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Why just guys skills and hobbies?
> 
> LOL I don't think i would be allowed to post my "skills" anywhere on these boards anyways.


I think I'd much rather hear about your skills than any guys skills


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Why just guys skills and hobbies?
> 
> LOL I don't think i would be allowed to post my "skills" anywhere on these boards anyways.



Simple. A few months ago I accidentally posted a couple
of my creations in a Gal's type, similarly named thread. I
was politely made aware of my error and I then started
this thread to move my posts and additional stuff to. 
Really, who, Gals and even Guys, really wants to see 
electronics, VLF, and big power line sparks, anyway?

Now everyone's going to scour all the other threads to
see if they can get a hint of what your skill is. Gotta'
be more interesting than this stuff!:bow:


----------



## singingNerd79 (Sep 29, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wow that's amazing!!!! seriously.....I LOVE THE WAKE UP ONE...if i knew how I would d/l and get on my Bkberry somehow...*



Thank you so much! I really appreciate that  I think there are instructions for blackberry phones on the site somewhere? It's free to sign up, and the ringtones are texted to your phone


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

singingNerd79 said:


> If it's not obvious from my name... I like to sing  Here are some ringtones I made freely available:
> 
> http://www.myxer.com/thisisdamon



I don't know how I missed this. This is awesome dude, I just put them on my phone. I can't wait for people to ask me what band it is


----------



## singingNerd79 (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I don't know how I missed this. This is awesome dude, I just put them on my phone. I can't wait for people to ask me what band it is



LOL, thanks dude! That's awesome!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow *singingNerd79*, you have a great voice...and you have the best slippers :happy:


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2010)

I did post this link in another thread, but since no one would care, there, I posted it here to make sure it could be seen by someone who might care.

You Tube-Capacitor Bank Shockumentry Video Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmryuWqQrzk


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 3, 2010)

Not necessarily sure it's a skill, but certainly a hobby....

I make beer, wine, and mead. Last weekend I bottled 3 batches (75ish bottles) of wine/mead and made 5g of mead and 5g of blueberry cider. (g being short for gallons).

Anyone else here a homebrewer?


----------



## watts63 (Nov 3, 2010)

I like doing wrestling music videos so here's one of them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25-ctA__Vik


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2010)

watts63 said:


> I like doing wrestling music videos so here's one of them:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25-ctA__Vik



Nice work, Watts63!:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 3, 2010)

watts63 said:


> I like doing wrestling music videos so here's one of them:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25-ctA__Vik



Wow, really nice work!


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 3, 2010)

Seriously guys? Seriously?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25-ctA__Vik#t=1m38s

Come on. *COME. ON.*

edit: SERIOUSLY!?


----------



## Kazak (Nov 3, 2010)

jezter6 said:


> Not necessarily sure it's a skill, but certainly a hobby....
> 
> I make beer, wine, and mead. Last weekend I bottled 3 batches (75ish bottles) of wine/mead and made 5g of mead and 5g of blueberry cider. (g being short for gallons).
> 
> Anyone else here a homebrewer?


i want to make mead but dont have anywhere to store it. been reading up on it & checking out vids on youtube


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 3, 2010)

jezter6 said:


> Not necessarily sure it's a skill, but certainly a hobby....
> 
> I make beer, wine, and mead. Last weekend I bottled 3 batches (75ish bottles) of wine/mead and made 5g of mead and 5g of blueberry cider. (g being short for gallons).
> 
> Anyone else here a homebrewer?



Fuck yeah. Right now I have mead and Apfelwein fermenting. I have mead going all year round, pretty much. ^5 my home brewing brother.


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 3, 2010)

Apfelwein, eh??? You a Homebrewtalk member?

Maybe we'll have to plan a mead swap


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 3, 2010)

Kazak said:


> i want to make mead but dont have anywhere to store it. been reading up on it & checking out vids on youtube



You can make it in 1g batches and hide it in various closets/cabinets. No need to go whole hog on 5 gallons at a clip.

I usually have 7x5gallon batches going at any given time.


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 3, 2010)

jezter6 said:


> Apfelwein, eh??? You a Homebrewtalk member?
> 
> Maybe we'll have to plan a mead swap



Yep! Thats where I got the recipe. It's some good stuff. Have you made it?


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have, but I've always mucked with it. Got a keg of it sitting now that was made with granny smith apples, a little honey, Apple Juice, and probably 2-3 other small entries here and there.

What's your s/n on HBT?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 4, 2010)

imfree said:


> WOW!!!, I have a Compaq version of that same keyboard! I spent about 4 hours last month disassembling, cleaning dust from between keys, and reassembling mine 'cuz it's able to survive my angry pounding on it when XP, Firefox, or that damned trackball f**ks up:doh: and was afraid one of those new ones would fall apart under the same abuse.




Sounds like you need to get over to newegg and get yourself to Win7


----------



## imfree (Nov 4, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Sounds like you need to get over to newegg and get yourself to Win7



Newegg looks great. Thanks for the heads up. I bookmarked them, but didn't see any Mil-Spec or Intrinsically Safe, MSA-Rated keyboards over there. I'm thinking, maybe a Delorean-Style, Stainless Steel Frame, Stainless Steel Etch-Marked Key, Silicone Gasket-Sealed Keyboard (probably at a cool $1999.95) is what I need to use with my second-hand computer.

Oh, I see! You meant upgrade to Windows 7. This second-hand 1300mhz dinosaur, with 256meg RAM, probably won't even run Windows 7?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 4, 2010)

EE! nope it won't but I would recommend that you at least get some memory. 

Google "SIW cnet" Down load and install this computer utility, it'll tell you all your hardware specs and serial numbers, computer hardware temps, voltages and so on.

As a eletronics guy I'm sure you've done some computer overclocking. playing around in your computer BiOS with the voltages going to the processor and the memory, aye?

Back to SIW, it'll tell you what type of memory (RAM) you have and look it up on new egg, I bet you could put 1.75GB in for under $60. That should help with performace a little bit.


----------



## imfree (Nov 4, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> EE! nope it won't but I would recommend that you at least get some memory.
> 
> Google "SIW cnet" Down load and install this computer utility, it'll tell you all your hardware specs and serial numbers, computer hardware temps, voltages and so on.
> 
> ...




My adult Kiddo and I did some upgrades a couple months ago. We went from a 40gig HD to a 160gig HD. We went from 256megs of RAM to 512megs and allmemoryupgrades.com researched and found my comp's max to be 512 when 1024megs of RAM didn't allow the comp to boot up! I did change some system settings about 10 days to 2 weeks, or so, ago and finally have a pretty reliable machine.:happy: My biggest beef these days is that it takes this beast(1300mhz) about an hour to convert 10 minutes of DVD mp2 to mp4 for You Tube!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well thats just because of the processor speed tho if you can keep it cold enough I"m sure you could push the processor to 1500 or so mhz


----------



## imfree (Nov 4, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Well thats just because of the processor speed tho if you can keep it cold enough I"m sure you could push the processor to 1500 or so mhz



I've heard of overclocking a processor, before, but never have done it. What do I do, put a 15% higher clock osc crystal on the processor, along with a huge heat sink and fan? Sounds risky for a 15% speed boost, anyway.

I should probably look for a decent 5Ghz used computer in a couple years. The Audio Technica cartridge is here and the Akai direct drive turntable is to arrive tomorrow. I've got that cartridge interface board built, so it looks like I'm going to be in my Analog Audio Playground tomorrow.:happy:


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2010)

Analog Audio is like my kitten and I call her "little s**t" because that term can go from a term of endearment to a term of disgust in a second. I've worked on enough Analog Audio stuff to see it go from "good kitty" to "bad kitty" in a second too.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 24, 2010)

Fixing stuff. I have no electrical background but I take stuff apart && can usually fix it. I also like building I guess? Like taking down/putting up dry wall. I paint as well as do flooring. I am learning electrical && plumbing too. Besides that it is just drumming, pets, xboxing it, && playing with radio controlled vehicles or guns of the liquid projectile/nerf/pellet variety.


----------



## imfree (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Guys, my new TraveLoop video completed upload to You Tube around 5am today and has had over 15 views in the first 12 hours since it posted. I give technical details of a system that adapts PC's, Voice Recorders, and other equipment with electret mic input, to receive VLF Natural Radio. The system is inexpensive and should possible to build for less than USD 75!

You Tube-VLF TraveLoop 

View attachment TraveLoop 5ft X 10ft wb lg.jpg


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thought i'd share these with you guys. Got requested to do some more work on photoshop for a few friends and make them signature images for their characters.

















And another image i made escpecially to promote an efedding show in a couple of weeks.


----------



## imfree (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work, Rellis10! Thanks for bumping some life into the thread, too.


----------



## imfree (Mar 3, 2011)

I started my recording long after the tornadoes came through, so I didn't get any VLF from them. Here's some VLF I got during the AC Hum-quiet 5+ hour power outage that followed those twisters. I still received very weak hum from miles-distant power that was still on. I received many close-ins (lines powering-up) following repairs throughout the area. Our circuit was faulted (had a short), so it sounded way different from the other close-ins when the first close-in was attempted!

You Tube, imfree707-Tornadoes, Linemen. VLF http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM2-3E9YCKo

My Adult Kiddo Son emailed me the next day to let me know "what a lucky SOB" that I was because that Wilson Co. twister missed us by a mile and a half! 

View attachment Power Outage 2-24-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey man glad to hear that you were alright, talk about a close call

Doodling on my phone 

.

.

loveTech


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 4, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> loveTech



*fax machines been around 50 years hon....LMAO.....(more like 30; but all good sir)

they changed business practices seriously as I was in the print business and we had to run proofs to clients all day everyday- maybe a good thing in retrospect (client contact daily + phones)....but yeah they rule and should be everywhere in the world as they have been around since mid-70s!!!! 

and although i am a pretty serious MAC person- I think i want a DROID..now that i can finally get an iPhone lolol*


----------



## imfree (Mar 4, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Hey man glad to hear that you were alright, talk about a close call
> 
> ...snipped...



Thanks for the kind sentiment, Chris. A mile and a half is too close, no doubt. I do regret not knowing about those opposing winds and not starting my recording before those tornadoes touched down. Tornado funnel lightning has a VLF signature signal that I would loved to have captured.


----------



## imfree (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the resolution of my Canon A430, about a 4X improvement over that rotten Medion! I was doing some mod's on this 50W + 50W amp in my Technics SA350 Stereo Receiver. 

View attachment Tech SA350 3-14-2011 C wb lg.jpg


View attachment Tech SA350 3-14-2011 B wb md.jpg


----------



## DoktorSick (Mar 14, 2011)

Well my my hobbies include drawing and music . Plus I'm an up and coming horror host. Playing bad movies and trying to make them better.


----------



## imfree (Mar 14, 2011)

DoktorSick said:


> Well my my hobbies include drawing and music . Plus I'm an up and coming horror host. Playing bad movies and trying to make them better.



I've seen a horror movie host or two on UHF who I enjoyed more than the movies, back when I was a kid! Keep up the good work, some of those old horror movies really do need a lot of help!


----------



## DoktorSick (Mar 14, 2011)

imfree said:


> I've seen a horror movie host or two on UHF who I enjoyed more than the movies, back when I was a kid! Keep up the good work, some of those old horror movies really do need a lot of help!


 thanks !!
You can come check me and other host plus chat at alternativerealities.tv
It's a fun place to hang out.


----------



## imfree (Mar 15, 2011)

imfree said:


> ...snipped... this 50W + 50W amp in my Technics SA350 Stereo Receiver.



There you have it, folks, a great amplifier IC by National Semiconductor, the LM3886, and a very "stiff", oversized, toroidal transformer-based power supply. The result is sound that has powerful, tightly-controlled bass, beyond anything I heard before in my 55 years! The sound must be heard to be believed.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 15, 2011)

Amateur architecture (houses), model railroading, Street rod design/restoration planning (ufortunately I can't do the building any more).


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 15, 2011)

I write poetry, but it has been a long time.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 16, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Amateur architecture (houses), model railroading, Street rod design/restoration planning (ufortunately I can't do the building any more).



Hey, another model railroader!


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 16, 2011)

fat hiker said:


> Hey, another model railroader!



Yup. Started out with Lionel 3-rail, spent about 20 years in HO, and now in N scale.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Got the photoshop itch again, lol. It's meant to be viewed on a darker background but shows reasonably well on the white here.


----------



## imfree (Apr 19, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Got the photoshop itch again, lol. It's meant to be viewed on a darker background but shows reasonably well on the white here.
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Nice work, Guy!


----------



## imfree (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm producing a couple vids today, the first is one at Cedars of Lebanon State Park, that I started on 4/8 and finished the raw video today in our back yard. Last week's lightning adventure is a vid of its own.


Picture: DIY whole-house phone line protector
that uses a Littelfuse 230V, 10,000 Amp Gas
Tube Arrestor. 

View attachment Lightning 4-11-2011 phone prot wb md.jpg


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 20, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> fax machines been around 50 years hon....LMAO.....(more like 30; but all good sir)



Surprisingly, its more like 150 years. The Fax machine predates the telephone. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fax


----------



## imfree (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's a link to my ThunderMike, Minor Lightning Damage video.


Pictured: Mom's repaired VTech cordless phone/ans machine 

View attachment Lightning 4-11-2011 V-Tech phone with ans machine wb md sm.jpg


----------



## imfree (Apr 26, 2011)

No Doubt, these few months, since I bought my Akai AP D2 turntable, have been a real and rewarding journey in Audio Electronics and Turntable Mechanics!

The record sounds good, but can't be perfect because it was recorded at a rather low audio level and has been injured by a bad stylus, so it will always be a little noisy.

No Doubt-Don't Speak, with My Adventure, in text 

View attachment Tragic Kingdom wb lg.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 1, 2011)

Mad World Saturdays
This is SitRep from my day in the office yesterday.


----------



## imfree (May 9, 2011)

Hi Guys, I've uploaded a new video in which I demonstrate and explain the Audio Generator. Part 1 is the demo and explanation, Part 2 is a handy set of Test Tones for testing speakers and other audio equipment.

Audio Generator 

View attachment Audio Gen.jpg


----------



## imfree (May 16, 2011)

..."I'd like to remind you that at 4 in the morning, things are very still." I've been gently moseying along with the construction of my new simplified, low cost, Blue Collar Economy Edition Magnetic Phono Pre-Amp. I've got the power supply built and the +/- 5Volt rails laid out. There's really not much more circuitry needed to complete the unit. I carefully sized the board and securely mounted the connectors on the Perf-Board to create a board that would "drop in" my now obsolete Westell Modem Case. Ha! the clock says I'm in the creative zone they sing about in that song! 

View attachment VinyLiberator ps & rails wb md.jpg


View attachment Blue Collar Zone.jpg


----------



## FishCharming (May 16, 2011)

I'm building a Tesla Coil in my spare time. i managed to scrounge up a 12000v transformer and ordered the fifty or so capacitors i need to build an mmc. now to just solder those together and wind my coil (hehe). i'll post pics and video when it's all done and i manage to get it working.


----------



## imfree (May 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> I'm building a Tesla Coil in my spare time. i managed to scrounge up a 12000v transformer and ordered the fifty or so capacitors i need to build an mmc. now to just solder those together and wind my coil (hehe). i'll post pics and video when it's all done and i manage to get it working.



Here's an amazingly humble-looking one I got off the web. Irregularities in the toroid's surface give it a real fountain of sparks. 

View attachment Tesla_Coil_1_09.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2011)

The sky is not falling. The US National Power Grid frequency will still be the same good ole' 60hz that it has always been. The experiment will "loosen" the frequency tolerance of our national 60hz power system to the point of causing up to 20 minutes fast, over a year's time, on time keeping devices that use the power line frequency as a timebase. The benefits of less tight frequency control in an AC power grid include lower risk of cascading system failures and greater ease of accepting solar and wind power input. 

View attachment Freq meter wb sm.jpg


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 27, 2011)

For those who don't venture out into the Lounge and see the poetry thread too often, I try to write some when I feel the urge. Here's a piece I posted there a few days ago...

Rose

One day in a meadow wild and fair,
Splendour aplenty attracted my eyes,
Every petal reflected my studious stare,
But true beauty was under only one guise,
I found a rose blossoming with wonder,
With the kind of allure I dreamt to see,
It was a glory I confess I had to plunder,
I took that rose and held it with glee,
Deep into my life it shone so bright,
The beauty it held so tender yet great,
Its light saved me from the dead of night,
With the peace it brought it felt like fate,
And while it lasted it gave me repose,
Life so perfect it simply had to be,
For it was not I that picked that rose,
It was its beauty that picked me.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 27, 2011)

My skills... hhmmm

I love cooking.. I invent my own foods

I can customize any car with aftermarket parts

I can make people laugh


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2011)

imfree said:


> The sky is not falling. The US National Power Grid frequency will still be the same good ole' 60hz that it has always been. The experiment will "loosen" the frequency tolerance of our national 60hz power system to the point of causing up to 20 minutes fast, over a year's time, on time keeping devices that use the power line frequency as a timebase. The benefits of less tight frequency control in an AC power grid include lower risk of cascading system failures and greater ease of accepting solar and wind power input.



You Tube Link

People are saying that a similar phenomenon happened in Italy and affected non-AC Line timebases in watches as well. I am led to believe there is a psychological component to all this, as people will have difficulty knowing which time keeping device to trust!

One thing that also disturbs me is that the SWPC Solar Wind Dials are down a lot during interesting magnetic events and times when I'm hearing low-level sounds on VLF. I have an uneasiness that a major, previously unknown solar-system scale magnetic is going to happen within the next few years.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 28, 2011)

imfree said:


> One thing that also disturbs me is that the SWPC Solar Wind Dials are down a lot during interesting magnetic events and times when I'm hearing low-level sounds on VLF. I have an uneasiness that a major, previously unknown solar-system scale magnetic is going to happen within the next few years.



imfree, I'm very interested in this statement as I've read alot of the same on many forums. could you explain further by what you mean.

Also explain what those dials are and what affects them?

As payment I give you this


----------



## mischel (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like the BORG are coming...!


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> imfree, I'm very interested in this statement as I've read alot of the same on many forums. could you explain further by what you mean.
> 
> Also explain what those dials are and what affects them?
> 
> ...



The first part of my uneasiness is because of the approaching solar maximum and the potential for another Carrington Event sized solar flare, CME, to be launched and its events on power and communications systems. Some scientists are even theorizing that the expected magnetic pole reversal of Earth could happen very quickly and without warning, resulting in electrical and magnetic effects in grand scale.

The Solar Wind Dials will show deviations in the Earth's magnetic field, so there's little doubt that they would be shut down during HAARP experiments or during the operation of classified equipment that shifts the Earth's Magnetic Field strength or polarity. It would be to governments' interest to shut down the dials as a measure to prevent wide-spread panic in an approaching major magnetic event, as well.

The first dial shows the deviation of the Earth's Magnetic Field from normal. Southward deviations cause Geomagnetic storms and electrical effects on Earth. Readings in red area are what I look for, as that is when VLF Whistlers are most likely to be launched.

The second dial shows the solar wind's speed.

The third dial shows the solar wind's dynamic pressure, a result of solar wind particle density and speed. High dynamic pressure causes the Earth's Magnetic Field to distort, with resulting Geomagnetic storms and electrical effects on Earth.

Chris, I'd be interested in links to those forums, thanks. 

View attachment sw_dials 5-28-2011 4.43pm cst.gif


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 28, 2011)

As most things on the Internet you need to take with a grain of salt. 

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread682076/pg1
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread722006/pg1



Do you think the Large Hadron Collier with the large magnetic field it produces would affect as well? I know all about HAARP too ATS has a few good threads about it.


----------



## imfree (Jun 29, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> As most things on the Internet you need to take with a grain of salt.
> 
> http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread682076/pg1
> http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread722006/pg1
> ...



Thanks for the links. I think a collider's massive magnetic field is in a toroidal shape, with very little magnetic flux escaping the closed circle. Some flux may escape from power cabling, as currents are in the 100KA, 100,000Amp, range, so it's hard to say. Magnetic leakage adds to power cost, so I know they'll want to keep leakage minimum.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, I can play guitar, write music, i can design graphic artwork, I can cook, I can clean, and I make great julian fries.


----------



## imfree (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's an online Archive Of Old Radio Shack Catalogs. I looked at the 1973 catalog, from my HS graduation year, and I really couldn't believe how many different electronic components that company carried back then! They even had a very large selection of speaker system component parts. The Shack hasn't even had a print catalog in years and they carry almost no component parts, compared to years gone by. I get the sinking feeling that we're dumbing-down from a nation of people with technical skills to a nation of mindless consumers who buy everything from China.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 4, 2011)

Great archive site of old RS catalogs - brings back memories, and produces ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Broadside (Jul 12, 2011)

Hobbies eh?

Well first and foremost, I'm a gamer. I love it, and this is definitely the time to be alive for gaming with all of the innovations coming forward.

Other than that, I'm into web development.

I love to travel, especially by car.

When I lived back in the Midwest I was a decent pistol marksman (bullseye stance FTW!)

I also write awful poetry from time to time:

Whiskey Solo

_The silence of night breaks through the quiet.
As my mind goes through it's awful riot.
I think of a love long left in past.
and wonder why her pain has last.
To see her skin, to touch her face.
With that alone, my heart would race.
But hope as I may, it can not be.
For love does not fall, for a fool like me._


----------



## MrBob (Jul 17, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> It's definitely a skill....but, a hobby? I'm not so sure about that....



I see it as more of a calling than a hobby...I just like making people happy!


----------



## Chongo (Jul 17, 2011)

Thought I might add my 2¢ here.

Skills, hrm. I can run a Lathe, and a milling machine pretty well. I'm a proficient welder in both gas, as well as arc. I was the kid that took shop class that was continually sunburned from not wearing leathers. I like tinkering with computers, and never blew one up. Yet anyways.

Hobbies, I enjoy cooking. I fancy Chinese, and Thai cookery. I've some Galangal, and am not afraid to use it. I too enjoy pistol shooting, as well as rifle. And am really getting into SASS shooting. Wild Bunch style. Weaver stance, modified prone supported ftw! 
I've also been toying with the idea of breeding tropical fish. But not serious about it yet.


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Jul 19, 2011)

I play bass and I build and make props for my friends independent horror movies. I also step in as camera b and sound occsionally. Massgravepictures.com if you wanna check it out.

Is pissing people off a skill? Cuz I tend to do that quite a bit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 20, 2011)

I was told today that I have an amazing skill that allows me to piss women off, and then instantly have them not be angry with me. Which makes them angry, because they want to be mad at me still? It's interesting.


----------



## imfree (Jul 21, 2011)

Topside, it will still look like the mild-mannered teenager's record player it's been since its manufacture in 1959, but underneath its meek exterior, it will have a 10 watt amp and high performance 4" X 6" speaker! The 2011 Deccollaro Freeford 10 W is under construction. 

View attachment Decca Seaford IV 1959 wb lg.jpg


View attachment Deccollaro underside wb lg.jpg


----------



## Chongo (Jul 21, 2011)

I got something like that under my bed. I like those old record players. I need to find some manner of amp for mine though. It has a big plug built into it, I'm guessing to patch to an amp. Pretty neat anyways.


----------



## imfree (Jul 21, 2011)

Chongo said:


> I got something like that under my bed. I like those old record players. I need to find some manner of amp for mine though. It has a big plug built into it, I'm guessing to patch to an amp. Pretty neat anyways.



Funny thing about amps, these days, is that they're so cheap to build. I'm using a pair of $2 TDA2003 car radio output IC's in bridge configuration, with an assortment of junkbox parts, to produce somewhere from 10-18 watts into a 4 ohm speaker. My actual wattage will vary according to what the power transformer and 6600uf filter capacitor do under heavy load.

Here are some common power amp IC's:

LM386N4 .75-1 watt $1.50

TDA2003 8 [email protected] ohms $2.00

LM3886 58 [email protected] ohms $8.00

They all use simple circuits, require few supporting components, and can be Googled to get circuits. 

View attachment LM3886 wb md lg.jpg


----------



## Chongo (Jul 22, 2011)

I see you're pretty handy with a soldering iron, ever take commissions? I tried to solder something once, but got such a good jolt that I wet myself, and forgot my name for a little while. J/K but not about the shock. It really sucked.


So, who wants to build some Nixie tube clocks?? I see kits for em, but I got a feeling it'll be a potential death sentence for me. 

http://www.amug.org/~jthomas/clockpage.html


----------



## imfree (Jul 22, 2011)

Chongo said:


> I see you're pretty handy with a soldering iron, ever take commissions? I tried to solder something once, but got such a good jolt that I wet myself, and forgot my name for a little while. J/K but not about the shock. It really sucked.
> 
> 
> So, who wants to build some Nixie tube clocks?? I see kits for em, but I got a feeling it'll be a potential death sentence for me.
> ...



Handy with a soldering iron? LOL, I'm 56 and have been soldering since age 10.:doh:

Absolutely beware! Some of those Nixie clocks are directly line powered, as are 1-tube record player amps, tube radios, TV's, and computer monitors, and they require a service Isolation Transformer and special safety precautions to be worked on safely! 

View attachment Isolation xfmr.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Jul 26, 2011)

I can draw sometimes maybe.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 26, 2011)

Chongo said:


> I see you're pretty handy with a soldering iron, ever take commissions? I tried to solder something once, but got such a good jolt that I wet myself, and forgot my name for a little while. J/K but not about the shock. It really sucked.
> 
> 
> So, who wants to build some Nixie tube clocks?? I see kits for em, but I got a feeling it'll be a potential death sentence for me.
> ...



Oh yeah, been electrocuted myself in my first job after I left school as an Avionics Tech for British Airways. My supervisor with great mirth got me to check the insulation on some fuses by rubbing my fingers on them. The inevitable shock wasn't so bad as the current was very low but 500v does definitely tickle! I got him back by putting all his tools in a bowl of water and freezing it.


----------



## 0nlnn (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a bit of a photographer and writer. I love film, making short movies and stuff. I went to school for an art degree, and now I work in a warehouse. Not the best choice for a major, I must agree, but I did learn a lot.


----------



## imfree (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like a minor CME is on the way, so I'll be monitoring the VLF signals today. 

View attachment 9-9-2011 sw_dials.gif


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 10, 2011)

You think the blackout in So.Cali was CME related?


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> You think the blackout in So.Cali was CME related?



No, the best I could gather from this article is that the outage was caused by a combination of events, being, an employee tripping a SoCal to Arizona 500KV line, a bad series capacitor, and SCADA system failing to reroute power correctly. The CME could have been a contributor, especially if the line that tripped runs North/South.


----------



## escapist (Sep 10, 2011)

I like to draw/paint/doodle scary creatures and stuff...







and sometimes funny stuff...

300 Sandwiches​





Even 3D stuff....


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2011)

escapist said:


> I like to draw/paint/doodle scary creatures and stuff...
> 
> ...snipped IMG...
> 
> ...



Nice work!


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 10, 2011)

For those of you who know anything about glass or glues or, maybe, using a torch; I'd appreciate any insights you may have to offer for this thread.


----------



## imfree (Sep 11, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> For those of you who know anything about glass or glues or, maybe, using a torch; I'd appreciate any insights you may have to offer for this thread.



I looked at this site for a few minutes and it looked to have information for professional quality repair work..


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 12, 2011)

You know, I had a feeling you would be the one to come-up with something like this. I will definitely have to read this thoroughly before proceeding. Thanks!


----------



## escapist (Sep 12, 2011)

imfree said:


> Nice work!



Thanks! I guess you're the only one into art lol. :happy:


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> You know, I had a feeling you would be the one to come-up with something like this. I will definitely have to read this thoroughly before proceeding. Thanks!



Thanks for the compliment, Yakatori. 46 years ago I was the nerdy kid who spent library period in science, electricity, and reference books. Now I can look up and find almost anything.


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2011)

VLF dreams are made of this...

Just a little more and the solar activity would be at VLF Whistler producing level!

Funny, an hour ago the left dial was almost touching red, then the dials went blank, and minutes ago they came back on to these readings! 

View attachment sw_dials 9-26-11 2.22pm cst.gif


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 26, 2011)

The sun has been putting on quite a show the last few weeks, should be interesting to see if we (the electronics) survive the solar maximum in 2013.

Have you been monitoring the radiation in the rain/ air since the triple knockout in Japan?
https://cdxnode64.epa.gov/radnet-public/query.do


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2011)

*I'm not sure if this is a guys thread or what....but I like to cook...and tonite i baked my first APPLE PIE....yesterday I made Gazpacho Soup and marinated the most amazing organic chicken breasts from Wegmans ALL DAY LONG.....OMG...so tender.....but here's da pie* 

View attachment 296755_10150300531906968_583391967_8334174_858422735_n.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I'm not sure if this is a guys thread or what....but I like to cook...and tonite i baked my first APPLE PIE....yesterday I made Gazpacho Soup and marinated the most amazing organic chicken breasts from Wegmans ALL DAY LONG.....OMG...so tender.....but here's da pie*



Hahaha!!! Guys' thread or not, good food, photographic or IRL is always welcome here!:eat2:


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2011)

I finally got around to adding the scratch filter circuit/switch and the mono/stereo switch to my original VinyLiberator RIAA Pre-Amp last week. I hacked out a plastic front panel for the pre-amp tonight. It's far from perfect, it's a little rough, but looks OK at any normal distance I'll see it from. I'll probably do the Casio white letters-on-clear tape labels for it tomorrow. The pre-amp will be dressed nicely for it's next You Tube project. 

View attachment VinyLiberator org with front plate wb md.jpg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> I also experiment with small-scale LED lighting.
> Today I converted this standard 7&1/2 watt
> bedside nite-lite lamp to a 12Volt, 90ma LED
> type, using 2 TL78L06 Regulators and 12 T-
> ...



Nifty! With the recent Irene, we were out of power for almost 4 whole days. I almost ran out of CR123As, which 4 of my 5 LED flashlights use. (Unfortunately, I can't claim to have built any of them myself). Arrays of low output 3 and 5 mm LEDs are awesome in the efficacy department, but I'm more a fan of the ridiculous output numbers. My current best piece is at or near 82 lumens per watt, running at or just below 10W and pumping 820 Lumens for over an hour.


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Nifty! With the recent Irene, we were out of power for almost 4 whole days. I almost ran out of CR123As, which 4 of my 5 LED flashlights use. (Unfortunately, I can't claim to have built any of them myself). Arrays of low output 3 and 5 mm LEDs are awesome in the efficacy department, but I'm more a fan of the ridiculous output numbers. My current best piece is at or near 82 lumens per watt, running at or just below 10W and pumping 820 Lumens for over an hour.



LED's are nice, as they do make a little battery power go a long way. An old-fashioned incandescent filament 60 Watt bulb does about 800 lumuns.

At 12 Volts the LED 10 Watt is about .8 Amp, 800ma, the 60 Watt hog makes more heat than light and would need 5 Amps at 12 Volts, very expensive on battery power!!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 29, 2011)

So... about 9 parallel arrays of 12 Nichia's in series?


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> I finally got around ...snipped...



A little black "duck tape" to cover mistakes and the Casio white letter-on-clear tape labels spiffed up the pre-amp up pretty well. 

View attachment Vinyliberator complete wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Matt, here's a nice generic op-amp based mic pre-amp circuit. The LM833 is an economical low-noise IC you can use. A $15 Jensen or Neutrik 200-to-1.8K ohm mic transformer, if you use 600 ohm balanced mics, ahead of the pre-amp circuit will form a cost-effective microphone preamp channel.


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> A little black "duck tape" to cover mistakes and the Casio white letter-on-clear tape labels spiffed up the pre-amp up pretty well.



Here it is, in full close-up rough detail. This is about a view at 18" IRL! 

View attachment Vinyliberator complete rough details.jpg


----------



## MattB (Sep 29, 2011)

imfree said:


> Hi Matt, here's a nice generic op-amp based mic pre-amp circuit. The LM833 is an economical low-noise IC you can use. A $15 Jensen or Neutrik 200-to-1.8K ohm mic transformer, if you use 600 ohm balanced mics, ahead of the pre-amp circuit will form a cost-effective microphone preamp channel.



Wicked! Thanks!


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2011)

Ha! I did an experiment myself and saw how "they" made those MONO 45's (records) so loud. Peak velocity is a couple db higher than a stereo LP (combined into mono) and the rest is done with an Audio Compressor!


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 2, 2011)

@ imfree or anyone else with microphone experience. What do you reccomend for a good, inexpensive, all around mic for recording vocals and instruments?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 2, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> @ imfree or anyone else with microphone experience. What do you reccomend for a good, inexpensive, all around mic for recording vocals and instruments?



I've always used Shure brands

This is the microphone my buddy is using and it's pretty good. He uses it for his acoustic guitar and drum recordings. Also uses it for vocals. It's cheap as well at only $99 which is a great price for probably what you need it to do.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-...rument-vocal-mic?CJAID=10562918&CJPID=3527502


Actually I found a song we recorded using that mic lol
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=6094588&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought an Electro-Voice PL-11 mic about 30 years ago that has flat response from 90hz-to-13khz. It sounds fine and covers voice range and most instruments' range with a natural sound quality. That mic was around $150 in 1978 Dollars, so E/V's current equivalent would likely do very well.

The Panasonic WM-61A Back Electret Mic Capsule can be ordered from Digi-Key for under $2 each and can be used to build DIY mics that are 20hz-to-20khz +/-3db, with the total cost of each finished mic below $10 each. Many of my You Tube videos, user acc'nt imfree707, have audio from my SoundShooter mic and its pair of internal WM-61A's!

I can post construction details in this thread if anyone's interested.

Mic, built in 6" long, 3/4" copper pipe, wrapped with electrical tape,
Radio-Shack windscreen attached.

6mm, 1/4" diameter mic capsules 

View attachment WM-61A based mic wb lg.jpg


View attachment WM-61A Electret Mic Capsules wb.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 2, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I've always used Shure brands
> 
> This is the microphone my buddy is using and it's pretty good. He uses it for his acoustic guitar and drum recordings. Also uses it for vocals. It's cheap as well at only $99 which is a great price for probably what you need it to do.
> 
> ...



I had looked at those in the past, they have a nice sound on your recording. I'm looking for a versatile mic that can do vox and acoustic guitar well at an inexpensive price. I'm in the process of setting up a project studio for songs that I write. I'm not looking to do a studio as well as one you'd find professionally, I just want to make some nice home recordings as I'm just what you would consider a hobbyist. Although in my daydreams that carry me down the empty miles while I drive, I fantasize someone will hear one of my songs and want to record it and then I'll embark on a new career away from 18 wheelers, but I digress Thanks for the info.


imfree said:


> I bought an Electro-Voice PL-11 mic about 30 years ago that has flat response from 90hz-to-13khz. It sounds fine and covers voice range and most instruments' range with a natural sound quality. That mic was around $150 in 1978 Dollars, so E/V's current equivalent would likely do very well.
> 
> The Panasonic WM-61A Back Electret Mic Capsule can be ordered from Digi-Key for under $2 each and can be used to build DIY mics that are 20hz-to-20khz +/-3db, with the total cost of each finished mic below $10 each. Many of my You Tube videos, user acc'nt imfree707, have audio from my SoundShooter mic and its pair of internal WM-61A's!
> 
> ...



Me and building of anything electrical is strictly verboten. I am so not a technician when it comes to building things. But from your recording quality, what you do does work.:bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 2, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> I had looked at those in the past, they have a nice sound on your recording. I'm looking for a versatile mic that can do vox and acoustic guitar well at an inexpensive price. I'm in the process of setting up a project studio for songs that I write. I'm not looking to do a studio as well as one you'd find professionally, I just want to make some nice home recordings as I'm just what you would consider a hobbyist. Although in my daydreams that carry me down the empty miles while I drive, I fantasize someone will hear one of my songs and want to record it and then I'll embark on a new career away from 18 wheelers, but I digress Thanks for the info.



What is your price range? On musicianfriends they have a boat load of mics that you can look through. I always get my music gear from them and they have quality gear. Just read the reviews for some of the cheaper ones and you should figure out if you want it or not.


----------



## MattB (Oct 2, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> What is your price range? On musicianfriends they have a boat load of mics that you can look through. I always get my music gear from them and they have quality gear. Just read the reviews for some of the cheaper ones and you should figure out if you want it or not.



Yeah, price range would help. I'll second the SM57, as I've used mine on guitar amps and vocals. The SM58 may be an option too if you're just looking at doing vocals and acoustic guitar...

I think for dollar value alone, the Shure mics (57/58) are guaranteed win. 

On the other hand, if you can save up a bit more cash there's the AT4040. I have one of those and I'm very happy with it...

EDIT- Just to clarify I used the 57 for metal, so it held up heroically against a high volume tube amp and "growly" vocals. My next project the vox are being done with the AT4040, but really I could live with the 57 as my only mic if needed...


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't have a firm range yet as I'm still putting together my wish list, versus my realistic list. I have an amp I'll be using for recording, but not micing it as the speaker isn't that great, but it has a USB out and records nicely without the speaker. I just want a mic for vox and my acoustic guitar and I'd hazard that between maybe $75-$125 will be the price range mic I'll be looking for.


----------



## MattB (Oct 2, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> I don't have a firm range yet as I'm still putting together my wish list, versus my realistic list. I have an amp I'll be using for recording, but not micing it as the speaker isn't that great, but it has a USB out and records nicely without the speaker. I just want a mic for vox and my acoustic guitar and I'd hazard that between maybe $75-$125 will be the price range mic I'll be looking for.



I haven't used one myself, but maybe take a look at the AT2020...is there a way you could rent a couple of different mics in your price range and take them for a test drive?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 2, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> I don't have a firm range yet as I'm still putting together my wish list, versus my realistic list. I have an amp I'll be using for recording, but not micing it as the speaker isn't that great, but it has a USB out and records nicely without the speaker. I just want a mic for vox and my acoustic guitar and I'd hazard that between maybe $75-$125 will be the price range mic I'll be looking for.



Check out the snowball microphone (lol) it's a usb. I've recorded with it before and it had decent sound. Well enough for what you want to do with it. It's in the $50 price range.


----------



## MattB (Oct 2, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Check out the snowball microphone (lol) it's a usb. I've recorded with it before and it had decent sound. Well enough for what you want to do with it. It's in the $50 price range.



Maybe he should check ebay or Craigslist for some deals and get a used mic, used USB interface, download REAPER for your DAW and rock out! :bow:

Done!


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 2, 2011)

CL has some good deals every now and then, but I'm thinking that Houston isn't as big a musical city as some others. But Austin isn't too far of a ride so maybe I'll check CL there as well.

I haven't tried Reaper, but have used Audacity and it was easy in some regards and in others not so much. I got Ableton Live Lite with my amp and I found that to be the most convoluted piece of crap ever. I am currently using Kristal Waver and it is pretty good for freeware.

@Lil BigginZ I'll take a look at that mic too and see what I can turn up.

I used a trial version of PreSonus' DAW StudioOne and was very impressed with the ease and workflow of it and the low learning curve as well as all the different mixing and mastering features. I hope to eventually pony up for that DAW.

That being said, I'm still on the fence of going all in on computer recording or doing something like a digital MTR like maybe the Zoom R16 or R24 and just using the cubase software that comes with it for mixing.

Thanks for the suggestions fellas. I tried to rep you both, but I got to spread it around some more before I can hit y'all again. I appreciate the info.


----------



## MattB (Oct 2, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> CL has some good deals every now and then, but I'm thinking that Houston isn't as big a musical city as some others. But Austin isn't too far of a ride so maybe I'll check CL there as well.
> 
> I haven't tried Reaper, but have used Audacity and it was easy in some regards and in others not so much. I got Ableton Live Lite with my amp and I found that to be the most convoluted piece of crap ever. I am currently using Kristal Waver and it is pretty good for freeware.
> 
> ...



If you like the workflow, and you're comfortable with it, go for it. I wasted valuable creative time trying to figure out my DAW situation.

I actually started with Ableton, and I bought Live 8. I heard so much about Reaper so I downloaded the trial for kicks and ended up buying the license a month later. I don't regret buying Live 8 (how was I to know?) but I could've used that coin on more gear. Reaper is so cheap. Trial version is the full version...

@Leo and Lil BigginZ...if you guys are on PC's, download the VST's from here...

http://varietyofsound.wordpress.com/vst-effects/

All free, and honestly the best vst's I've used...The guy is a genius, and generous...:bow:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 2, 2011)

I use Saw Studio that I got a copy from my buddy. I'm broke as hell so I don't have the money to buy anything atm. I'm happy with it and have been using it since 2002ish.


----------



## imfree (Oct 4, 2011)

Yah, breaker one-nine, it's International CB Day, 10-4!!! You got the Florida Whiskey, here, my Polecat's got a 1.6:1 match, and today looks like a good day to do some ratchet-jawin' about them old CB days, gone by!!! Come on? Do be kind and wait till your '20 is at least 5 miles outa' Lebnun before put "your shoes on" (turn on the linear amplifier)!!!

Mercy sakes, looks like we got us a Convoy!!!

Hahaha!!! Antenna ad is dated 5/71! 

View attachment ANTENNA A.S. POLECAT wb md.jpg


View attachment CB Linear Kl_501-large.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2011)

I never did find all the pieces to the 2 stylus tracking force gauges I had in storage for 11 years, so I was really put off by how expensive they have become. They start around $30 for decent ones and the sky's the limit for really good ones! I did a lot of cybersearching and finally settled in on this cute and very effective AWS MB-50, a 50 X .01 gram scale with a 1.4" X 1.725" stainless steel platform. $12.99, total, got it to the house and a piece of clear box packing tape readied the platform for stylus use! It worked great when I used it to set tracking force on the Deccollaro record player and the Akai AP-D2 turntable! What a handy gadget! It's great for tracking force, coins, jewelry, and a whole world of tiny stuff under 50 grams! No hasheesh will ever be weighed on this scale. 

View attachment Scale AWS MB-50.jpg


----------



## shhtx1970 (Oct 9, 2011)

Skills: I give (am told wonderful/orgasmic) full body massages to women. I am not a masseuse but I am learning on my own and yes women can achieve orgasms by external massaging.
I am somewhat good at computers but I could learn more.
My skills depend on the tasks that need to be done; I have done engine overhauls (mechanical), toilet/sink installations (plumbing), tile and wood flooring, electrocuted myself a few times (my electrical skills, lol), built computers, written computer code (that comes from college degree), taste test Hot sauces and beer (required at food festivals), and cook food.

Well, that's all I have to remember for now :blush: .


----------



## Oirish (Oct 9, 2011)

I make wine. Really really good wine. Thats all dependent on the grapes though, which I know a lot about. My degree is in wine & viticulture. 
I'm a damn good cook (I would not claim chef). I've worked for a Michelin Star earning chef before even. 
I draw well...but not for a while. I used to design tatoos for extra money early in college. 
I sing pretty decently too...if you like Black Keys, White Stripes, and Smashing Pumpkins (who I saw last night!) tunes. I like singing Radiohead but not sure I can hold a tune like that. 
I'm a fair woodworker and can make quite nice furniture when I've all my tools and a good garage. I really need a bunch of driftwood and used wine barrels right now...and a few weeks off work lol. 
By the end of the year I ought to have my certifications to be an accredited Sommelier (wine expert) and Cicerone (beer expert) as well as soon after to be a certified beer judge. 
I surf. Horribly. 
I love to hike and camp also.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2011)

canceled post.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2011)

shhtx1970 said:


> Skills: I give (am told wonderful/orgasmic) full body massages to women. ...snipped...





Oirish said:


> I make wine. Really really good wine. Thats all dependent on the grapes though, which I know a lot about. My degree is in wine & viticulture...snipped...



Cool stuff, Guys! I'm really enjoying the diversity of hobbies coming into this thread.


----------



## Thelonious (Oct 10, 2011)

The only thing I guess I am actually skilled at is math. I am also filled with tons of useless information(i.e. I watch too much discovery channel).

Hobbies vary depending on what mood I am in. I've built computers and even made a car radio work indoors. I like to sketch (not that good at it) and play on photoshop. I can work on cars and if I had the money that's probably all i would do in my spare time. I spend a lot of time reading about vehicles be it hot rodding, diesels, and even electric cars. I'd also love to learn how to be a machinist.


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2011)

Thelonious said:


> The only thing I guess I am actually skilled at is math. I am also filled with tons of useless information(i.e. I watch too much discovery channel).
> 
> Hobbies vary depending on what mood I am in. I've built computers and even made a car radio work indoors. I like to sketch (not that good at it) and play on photoshop. I can work on cars and if I had the money that's probably all i would do in my spare time. I spend a lot of time reading about vehicles be it hot rodding, diesels, and even electric cars. I'd also love to learn how to be a machinist.



I'm hands on in my approach to electronics, as math has been a "stumbling block" for me, because I'm probably ADD. Machinist work would put your math skills to good use, calculating between fractions, decimal fractions, SAE units, and Metric units. Ha! between the 2 of us, there's no telling what we could design and build!


----------



## Thelonious (Oct 13, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm hands on in my approach to electronics, as math has been a "stumbling block" for me, because I'm probably ADD. Machinist work would put your math skills to good use, calculating between fractions, decimal fractions, SAE units, and Metric units. Ha! between the 2 of us, there's no telling what we could design and build!



There would still be one thing holding us back and that would be a whole boat load of cash.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2011)

Thelonious said:


> There would still be one thing holding us back and that would be a whole boat load of cash.



Hahaha!!! That's totally true, Thelonious! Reminds of a friend of mine who would always tell me "look for the bottom line" to explain why people would do things certain ways because, of course, everyone wants to max-out the old bottom line!


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Oct 13, 2011)

My skills are diagnosing problems on cars. Its a great feeling when I get a car that's not running right and I fix it also giving a detailed diagnostic of what I found. 
What I love about this business is that no mater what, I can never be out of a job because I can do side jobs out of my garage.


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2011)

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> My skills are diagnosing problems on cars. Its a great feeling when I get a car that's not running right and I fix it also giving a detailed diagnostic of what I found.
> What I love about this business is that no mater what, I can never be out of a job because I can do side jobs out of my garage.


 
Great stuff, DJ! I think my favorite thing about doing my own automotive repair, back before I became disabled, was being able to spot and tighten loose hardware and being able to see and deal with minor problems before they became major problems.


----------



## freakyfred (Oct 14, 2011)

I've recently started to design shirts for websites. My Doctor Who / Scott Pilgrim one recently went on sale here







It's fun and challenging, especially since you have a very limited set of colours you can use. But when people like your stuff, it feels awesome


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2011)

freakyfred said:


> I've recently started to design shirts for websites. My Doctor Who / Scott Pilgrim one recently went on sale here
> 
> ...snipped IMG...
> 
> It's fun and challenging, especially since you have a very limited set of colours you can use. But when people like your stuff, it feels awesome



Your work has win all over it!


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2011)

I've had my hot-rodded Technics SA-350 Stereo Receiver apart for a couple days and should have it done later today. I've upgraded the heat sink interface of the power amp IC's by installing a heat spreader plate behind them, along with using better fitting MT-200 mica insulators and reliable acetal insulating screws. I've improved the grounding system in the power amp. as well, because the amp was breaking up harshly on loud trumpets. I'll be performing a modification on the VLF Receiver board's peak detector circuit, prior to finishing it, later today.

2 X LM3886 Power Amplifier Module on Heat-Spreader Plate
with supplemental pressure bar across the LM3886's 

View attachment Tech SA-350 retrofit pwr amp 10-14-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Oct 23, 2011)

imfree said:


> I've had my hot-rodded Technics SA-350 Stereo Receiver apart for a couple days and should have it done later today. I've upgraded the heat sink interface of the power amp IC's by installing a heat spreader plate behind them, along with using better fitting MT-200 mica insulators and reliable acetal insulating screws. I've improved the grounding system in the power amp. as well, because the amp was breaking up harshly on loud trumpets. I'll be performing a modification on the VLF Receiver board's peak detector circuit, prior to finishing it, later today.
> 
> 2 X LM3886 Power Amplifier Module on Heat-Spreader Plate
> with supplemental pressure bar across the LM3886's



I am impressed, you see I have no skills. I do not have any cool specialized knowledge like that. Girls only want men that have skills. I have a bunch of books about history and literature and large out of date student enclclopedia. Oh yes and 3 different translations of the Bible including the Vulgate. :doh:
I can sort of use a hammer, screw driver, and nails. It is possible that with help, I might be able to build a cardboard box. My hobbies are boring too. 
Well now I am just kind of mad!


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2011)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I am impressed, you see I have no skills. I do not have any cool specialized knowledge like that. Girls only want men that have skills. I have a bunch of books about history and literature and large out of date student enclclopedia. Oh yes and 3 different translations of the Bible including the Vulgate. :doh:
> I can sort of use a hammer, screw driver, and nails. It is possible that with help, I might be able to build a cardboard box. My hobbies are boring too.
> Well now I am just kind of mad!



It's not always as glamorous as it appears. True, I enjoy being able to whip out audio gear and even FM Radio Transmitters, but sometimes I wish I had a real and normal life. I'm on oxygen, have been for over 5 years, and probably will be for life. I am, therefore, tethered to either an oxygen tank or an oxygen concentrator all the time. I got severely ill, with I don't know what, 2 years ago, and that resulted to a local ER visit and 5 ambulance runs that I'm still paying on. It will be at least another year before I can start saving up for another used car, so I don't even have a car right now. I live with my mother, so my social life and prospects of meeting a mate are *ZERO*. Dimms is my social life, but that's OK, because Middle Tn is mostly morons, any way. I got a turntable on ebay a year ago, started building my own high performance pre-amps, got my record collection out of storage, and have been really enjoying the old classics on analog vinyl, as the internet is rich with really good info on tweaking turntables for great sound. VA disability isn't much, but by living with Mom, I can eat well and play around a little with my hobbies on what I draw. If you have an S.O., a job, and a car, you're way ahead of me.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Oct 23, 2011)

imfree said:


> It's not always as glamorous as it appears. True, I enjoy being able to whip out audio gear and even FM Radio Transmitters, but sometimes I wish I had a real and normal life. I'm on oxygen, have been for over 5 years, and probably will be for life. I am, therefore, tethered to either an oxygen tank or an oxygen concentrator all the time. I got severely ill, with I don't know what, 2 years ago, and that resulted to a local ER visit and 5 ambulance runs that I'm still paying on. It will be at least another year before I can start saving up for another used car, so I don't even have a car right now. I live with my mother, so my social life and prospects of meeting a mate are *ZERO*. Dimms is my social life, but that's OK, because Middle Tn is mostly morons, any way. I got a turntable on ebay a year ago, started building my own high performance pre-amps, got my record collection out of storage, and have been really enjoying the old classics on analog vinyl, as the internet is rich with really good info on tweaking turntables for great sound. VA disability isn't much, but by living with Mom, I can eat well and play around a little with my hobbies on what I draw. If you have an S.O., a job, and a car, you're way ahead of me.



I'm sorry that your V.A. benefits are not good. Did you learn electronics and communications in the service? And, Yeah, I guess the social life of Middle Tennessee is not great. Sorry, I didn't mean to whine. But you have cool skills in electronics. God Bless you, Man!


----------



## imfree (Oct 23, 2011)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I'm sorry that your V.A. benefits are not good. Did you learn electronics and communications in the service? And, Yeah, I guess the social life of Middle Tennessee is not great. Sorry, I didn't mean to whine. But you have cool skills in electronics. God Bless you, Man!



Thanks for the blessing and despite all what seems bad, I am very well and rich, despite being poor. I've had a keen interest in electricity and electronics since childhood and learned a lot of the theory by reading from school libraries and doing experiments at home. I got Ground Radio Repair training and, therefore, a certificate in electronics that became the stepping stone to my electronics career. Internet, VLF Natural Radio, Electronics Design/Construction, and music robustly reproduced on equipment that I designed and built are releases for me and I'm OK. Of course, a sweet lady to love on and cuddle with at a real Tenn. Loop Ranch in an electrically quiet spot would make life complete, but then, that's what dreams are for.:doh:


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, I'll go ahead and post on this subwoofer amp I'm building. In my year of being back into vinyl records, I have discovered that my lossy satellite speakers/subwoofer crossover network, while being great for mp3's and CD's, was just too inefficient and was allowing my beautiful 2 X LM3886 Gainclone by edgar amp in my Technics SA350 stereo receiver to clip hard and cause the audio from the more dynamically challenging vinyl records to break up. The receiver's 35 or so watts per channel will be directly routed to the satellite speakers. The subwoofer amp that's now under construction will feature a built-in electronic crossover and a pair of LM3886 amps, paralleled to produce in excess of 80 Watts RMS of clean power.

I thought it would be good to do a photo progression of the amp coming together.

1) Bottom panel: A little rough because I used pre-existing holes, filling excess space with sheet aluminum, cut to size.

2) Bottom panel: Inner AC power and speaker output terminal wiring

3) Main chassis, inner: Toroidal transformer from ebay and equalizing resistors to sum the outputs of 2 amps into a single 4 ohm subwoofer. Insulators and thermal grease from old amp board have been removed and inner chassis area has been cleaned up. 

View attachment S woof 1 bottom panel wb md.jpg


View attachment S woof 2 bot panel wiring wb md.jpg


View attachment S woof 3 chassis preliminary wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 26, 2011)

Wikipedia: A power supply rail or voltage rail refers to a single voltage provided by a power supply unit (PSU) relative to some understood ground. Although the term is generally used in electronic engineering, most people[who?] encounter it in the context of personal computer power supplies.

I've silicone-glued the power rectifier and 2 main filter capacitors in place, then wired the +/-24V rails in this phase of my new subwoofer amp's construction. 

View attachment S woof amp rails wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 28, 2011)

I've cut 2 pieces of perf-board to correct size for the heart of this subwoofer amp, the 2 LM3886 power amp boards. I started out by mounting IC's, mirror image positions, to allow the boards to be mounted on opposite sides of the chassis, with power and output terminals facing the power supply. I've begun wiring the one sitting in the center. The one on the right was placed to show how it will be mounted. The magnified section shows how LM3886 pins are not pitched to fit perf-board and have to be bent into alignment, causing pins to almost touch and short out where they enter the IC case. I'll adjust their positions and paint-lock them with blue nail polish in the same manner I use it to lock hardware and adjustments. Blue nail polish looks and works like professional thread locking paints, at far less cost! LM3886's are about 3/4" wide, so one can imagine how tedious it is for a diabetic 56 year old to wire them! 

View attachment S woof amp LM3886 boards wb lg.jpg


View attachment S woof amp LM3886 pins detail wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are the LM3886 power amp boards, jumpers in, in/out/power wiring and solder terminal points, in place. They're being displayed, sitting in the middle of the chassis, ready for a good stuffing. "Stuffing" is the actual industry term for plugging components into a circuit board, prior to soldering them in.

Up close and personal: The wiring side of a perf-board circuit is never very pretty and I'm being really open and candid in showing my hand-wired perf-board artwork! 

View attachment S woof amp LM3886 boards pre-stuffed wb lg.jpg


View attachment S woof amp LM3886 boards wiring side wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2011)

I had insomnia, so Saturday was a very sleepy day with a couple long naps. I managed to get the LM3886 amp boards about 2/3rds stuffed, with parts wired and soldered in. I've been checking my work as I went along, so I should be able to finish and test the boards later on today. I'll probably hook up a test circuit and do a structure-nail-loosening output power measurement while Mom's at work. 

View attachment S woof amp LM3886 boards almost full wb lg.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 30, 2011)

No pics (it's not that easy to see anyhow) but I've just tried bridging the center contacts on the USB receptacle of a cell-phone external battery so a phone connected to it, realizes it can draw a full amp of current instead of only half an amp. 

However, since I used a circuit-tracing pen (the "ink" is silver in a conductive glue) to do it, I have to wait 24 hours for it to dry to find out if it worked at all, or if I ended up shorting the whole thing out.

If it works, it will mean I will be able to plug my phone into it and have the external battery keep up with the phone's power consumption. As it is, the phone runs its own battery down faster than the external battery can recharge it! 

Don't try this at home unless you know exactly what you are doing. This is a good way to blow up a phone charger if it's not up to the task, or if you make a mistake. 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Oct 30, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> No pics (it's not that easy to see anyhow) but I've just tried bridging the center contacts on the USB receptacle of a cell-phone external battery so a phone connected to it, realizes it can draw a full amp of current instead of only half an amp.
> 
> However, since I used a circuit-tracing pen (the "ink" is silver in a conductive glue) to do it, I have to wait 24 hours for it to dry to find out if it worked at all, or if I ended up shorting the whole thing out.
> 
> ...



Rusty, your hook-up sounds safe, as you're placing the "help" ahead of the battery's charge controller. This is a good time, however, to point out that one must *NEVER* connect an uncontrolled power source across a Ni-Cad or Li-Po battery, as the batteries can overheat and explode, with Li-Po's being very hot and fiery when they explode!


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 30, 2011)

The conductive ink didn't work, but a loop of fine copper wire threaded through the appropriate contacts and glued into place, did. 

The phone now charges from the external battery at about 1% per minute (the max rate the phone will draw, and under the max output of the external battery), rather than the 1/2% per minute that it was getting previously. 

The next test is to see if it will keep up when the phone is running the GPS and downloading maps over the air -- this is the worst-case for energy usage by the phone.

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> The conductive ink didn't work, but a loop of fine copper wire threaded through the appropriate contacts and glued into place, did.
> 
> The phone now charges from the external battery at about 1% per minute (the max rate the phone will draw, and under the max output of the external battery), rather than the 1/2% per minute that it was getting previously.
> 
> ...



Absolutely! The way to test a power supply is to give it lowest rated input voltage, maximum rated load, then see if it has properly regulated output voltages!


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 31, 2011)

Too late to edit -- wish I could attach this to my previous post:

WARNING: DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS MODIFICATION ON ANY USB PORT THAT NORMALLY TRANSMITS DATA, OR A CHARGER THAT IS RATED FOR LESS THAN 1 AMP (1000mA), OR ON A CHARGER DESIGNED FOR APPLE PRODUCTS. EQUIPMENT DAMAGE AND/OR PERSONNEL INJURY WILL RESULT.

Note: Apple devices use a system of resistors between the leads to provide specific voltages to the signal lead contacts. Details can be found here: http://www.ladyada.net/make/mintyboost/icharge.html

There is a way to modify a USB/Micro-USB cable to do this safely. It involves cutting the cable open and disconnecting the signal leads from the USB end (then insulating the loose ends), and connecting the signal leads from the Micro-USB end to each other. Such a cable will no longer transmit data (such as syncing music and other files with a computer).

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2011)

I have completed and installed the LM3886 power amp boards. The power supply and basic power amp are now operational and waiting for the pre-amp/electronic crossover unit to be built. That ebay Logitec transformer is not producing as much voltage as I expected, so I may only have 30 watts or so to drive my 4 ohm woofer. It will still be OK because it will still allow me to get rid of the lossy crossover.

1) Completed LM3886 power amp boards, with power and speaker leads.

2) Boards installed and wired on chassis.

3) LM3886 board mounting details. 

View attachment S woof amp LM3886 boards comp wb lg.jpg


View attachment S woof amp LM3886 boards inst. wb lg.jpg


View attachment S woof amp LM3886 board mtng details wb lg.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 31, 2011)

imfree said:


> Absolutely! The way to test a power supply is to give it lowest rated input voltage, maximum rated load, then see if it has properly regulated output voltages!


What I 'm looking to find out is whether the phone uses more power than it allows itself to draw from an external source, with everything running. 

The control for this experiment is to try the same test using the OEM high-capacity charger instead of the external battery (through a 12VDC-110VAC inverter, as I'll be driving...)

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 31, 2011)

imfree said:


> I have completed and installed the LM3886 power amp boards. The power supply and basic power amp are now operational and waiting for the pre-amp/electronic crossover unit to be built. That ebay Logitec transformer is not producing as much voltage as I expected, so I may only have 30 watts or so to drive my 4 ohm woofer. It will still be OK because it will still allow me to get rid of the lossy crossover.
> 
> 1) Completed LM3886 power amp boards, with power and speaker leads.
> 
> ...



Congrats on getting it to work, even despite the transformer not quite living up to its specs!

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> Congrats on getting it to work, even despite the transformer not quite living up to its specs!
> 
> -Rusty



Thanks for the congrats. While I do have performance anxiety over the output wattage of that amp, I won't have any worries about the sound quality! The pair of amps look to be sharing outputs properly, so the amp should have very low distortion driving what is normally a more difficult load, as 4 ohm loads draw twice as much current as 8 ohm loads. My subsonic filtering will begin at 35hz, as that 10" woofer in the closet and my hearing, combined, drop severely below that frequency. Subsonic filtering increases apparent output power by dropping power-wasting frequencies that can't be heard. I'll bet it's going to sound tight and removing the passive crossover, with its 12db attenuator between the stereo receiver and main speakers, should give the dynamic range in the mids and highs to reproduce trumpet blasts with heavenly clarity! The pre-amp board will have a 35hz hi-pass filter, adjustable crossover frequency, adjustable gain, phasing switch, and both line inputs and transformer-isolated speaker-level inputs, so that complex pre-amp system could take a few days to build and tweak. I should be woofing and trumpet-blasting, happily, with spine-tingling clarity by the end of this week.:happy:


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 1, 2011)

That's a project, there! 

My dad built his own subwoofer from scratch, including the crossover and such. It was quite impressive. 

As far as my project went, well, apparently the charge limitation is built into the phone. I'm not too worried about getting root on it (and actually plan to, to enable it to do some things that I've already paid the cellphone company to let me do but which are locked out in software), but I'm not yet ready to replace the entire operating system with one containing a modified battery charge controller. So, so much for that. On to something else... 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Nov 1, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> That's a project, there!
> 
> My dad built his own subwoofer from scratch, including the crossover and such. It was quite impressive.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words, Rusty. Being 56, myself, I remember reading some of those old school 60's subwoofer projects in the Hi-Fi mag's. Those multi cubic foot beasts could deliver chest-pounding, but accurate, bass that today's kilobuck junk can't even hope to touch!

I cut a piece of perf-board for the pre-amp board and mounted it McGyver-style, using struts fashioned from 16 gauge jumbo paper clip wire. I succeeded in mounting the 2 controls and phase switch, lining them up in the original holes in the front panel. Those white Acetal plastic screws look factory-style on a white panel like this one!

I hear you on that phone. Operating systems and software are a bitch, too, as, just like Windows, you always get charged for extras! I say it's like getting the world's best drill for $5, then learning that it will only accept special $50 bits! 

View attachment S woof amp user cp wb md.jpg


View attachment S woof amp preamp board wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in the home stretch with this one, as I'm going to finish up by building, testing, and aligning the frequency response of the pre-amps and setting the action of the filters.

The input transformer deserves special mention of its own. It's a $4 Radio Shack 273-1380 audio transformer that has been tricked-out from a 1/4 watt output transformer with a 200hz-to-10khz response into a dual isolated primary, low signal level input transformer with 20-to-20khz, +/- 1db response! Working with the laminations of a transformer less than 3/4" wide and soldering lead wires to hair-thin magnet wire is very tedious! It took several hours of hair-pulling work to modify that transformer! A picture of the transformer and a schematic of old-vs-modified are attached.

The input transformer is installed and wired. The +/- 5v regulators are on the right side of the board, behind the x-over freq control. I hacked the speaker level connector, ordered plug parts from Mouser, and built the speaker level cable, insulated alligator clips on the speaker ends to pick up signal from across each speaker. 

View attachment S woof amp preamp wiring 1 wb lg.jpg


View attachment S woof amp input transformer wb md.jpg


View attachment S woof amp input transformer wb md lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 3, 2011)

:doh:No, we're not quite there yet! I've wired the pre-amp board to the main amp chassis, sans audio interconnect. I've installed the supporting components for the + & - 5v regulators that form the +/- 5v low-noise rails for the pre-amp/electronic crossover system. Later today, during daylight hours, I should be installing the 2 DIP-8 IC sockets and building the pre-amp/crossover systems. After the amps are built, it's 'scope and audio generator time to set filter and crossover characteristics! The audio interconnect will be connected after the pre-amp system is complete, as power amp is not needed and can be extra work during pre-amp system set up. Then it's time to test-rock that subwoofer amp system and loosen structure nails in this house!!!:happy:


High resolution photos, thanks to Surlysomething's encouragement for me to get a decent camera, the Canon A430! 

View attachment S woof amp preamp 2 rails wb lg.jpg


View attachment S woof amp preamp 2 rails details wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 4, 2011)

I wonder, still I wonder, who'll stop the rain. Today was one of those Middle Tennessee rainy days that reminded me of that song. I don't sleep well, any way, catching sleep when I can, so my energy level was like my Repper, in sad need of recharge. I did not complete the subwoofer amp Thursday. I did get those 2 DIP-8 IC sockets mounted and wired to rails and grounds. I also mounted the speaker level input's gain pot. I should be able to rock Tenn. Loop Ranch with Big Boss White, that new subwoofer amp, during daylight hours today. 

View attachment S woof amp preamp 3 sockets & pot wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 5, 2011)

Though she was going to bed, Mom was kind and agreed to tolerate about 20 minutes of Big Boss White, the new subwoofer amp, stretching his legs at a moderate and mild pace tonight. I did indeed complete the amp tonight. I worked quite a few hours to complete that pre-amp/electronic crossover board because it turned out to be somewhat intricate around the IC's and controls. It was delightfully easy to determine the correct values of the subsonic filter's capacitor and the variable crossover's capacitor. I did a stage-gain schematic to have an outline of how much gain various parts of the system were to have and ended up with great gain and low noise. My combination of mono input, bandpass filtering, and corner-loaded woofer in the walk-in closet makes maximum use of whatever power that amp did end up having! Bass is tight and powerful. I'll see how the receiver does on trumpet blasts, now that that 12db pad in the mids and highs is gone when I rock the ranch during daylight hours, later on today. It should be a most beautiful noise. I'll post a link when I get a non-ALC mic rig going and do a You Tube vid. That's pretty much it for this project. I chose this one because subwoofers and amps are fairly popular and I though it would be good to share pictures and info. Thanks, Guys!

1) Completed preamp unit.

2) System doing what it was created to do, making a beautiful noise. 

View attachment S woof amp preamp 4 done wb lg.jpg


View attachment S woof amp done beautiful noise wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2011)

Big Boss White, the subwoofer amp, just went through a rite of passage, its first visible effect of acoustic power, shaking this 15" X 15" VLF loop loose from its storage hook on the closet wall as the Boston Acoustics THX Woofer Cooker was playing at high volume. The 30+ year old MTX woofer is still in there. 

View attachment S woof amp damage wb md lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2011)

Well Guys, I did get that subwoofer cabinet out of the closet last night. I prewired a pair of pushbutton speaker terminals on a custom cut plastic panel, then mounted the new panel in the pre-existing cutout on the back of the subwoofer cabinet with sheet metal screws and silicone rubber glue. The rim of the new woofer didn't fit in the routed speaker mounting hole, so I took the liberty of using that closed-cell polyethylene packing sheet from the new subwoofer's shipping box to fabricate a mounting gasket for the new speaker.

I completed the replacement operation today, using the Dayton Audio SD270A-88, Parts Express 298-486, dual voice-coil 10" subwoofer. The modestly priced woofer, at $32.00, plus shipping, delivers a mind-blowing accurate, powerful bass!

1) New and old woofers on workbench.

2) New subwoofer, ready to mount. Shown: Dual voice coil wiring, DIY mounting gasket glued in cabinet, and loose polyfill packing acoustic treatment in cabinet. The acoustic treatment is well-known to damp out enclosure resonances, allowing the woofer to have wide-band response and accurate reproduction of quickly played bass notes, quick start-stop action, as in jazz.

3) Front view, showing woofer's rubber suspension surround and unique 5-hole mounting.

4) Back view, subwoofer back home in closet, showing dual terminal strips, cup-hook cable retainers, and custom made data tag. 

View attachment S woof spkr new-old.jpg


View attachment S woof ready to mount.jpg


View attachment S woof new front wb md.jpg


View attachment S woof home, new back wb md.jpg


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been pretty active with photoshop making banners for my efedding hobby in the last week. Here's two, the first was for my brother's character and is especially for his one-night-only return to efedding after several years out. The second is for a friend who's in hospital right now, i made his old one but it's always looked a little off and I thought i'd give him a welcome back gift.


----------



## imfree (Nov 26, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I've been pretty active with photoshop making banners for my efedding hobby in the last week. Here's two, the first was for my brother's character and is especially for his one-night-only return to efedding after several years out. The second is for a friend who's in hospital right now, i made his old one but it's always looked a little off and I thought i'd give him a welcome back gift.
> 
> ...snipped IMG's...



Nice work, Guy!


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 26, 2011)

imfree, I would so like to comission you for a handmade guitar amplifier if I had the funds. You can easily tell that you have a love and passion for not just music, but sound in general and getting the most pure sound out to your ears. You rock dude.


----------



## imfree (Nov 26, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> imfree, I would so like to comission you for a handmade guitar amplifier if I had the funds. You can easily tell that you have a love and passion for not just music, but sound in general and getting the most pure sound out to your ears. You rock dude.



*Dude!!!, Man!!!* Thank you so much, Leo, for a post that puts 1000 Rep points to shame!!! Nothing in this world rocks an artist's soul like being recognized for his passion. You've really warmed my heart.

Funny you mentioned guitar amps. I have some TDA2003 amp IC's and a pair of late 50's, ALNICO, Magnavox 8", 4ohm, open back midranges and could experiment if I could only play and had an instrument. I know a music store owner and shouldn't have any problems getting a used instrument at a modest price. I've been reading about tube-vs-solid state distortion characteristics in both hi-fi and instrument amps for over 15 years and think it would be an exciting area to explore. I'd love to create a circuit that makes those IC amps sound tube! Bet I could do it, too!


----------



## Kazak (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 99002

got bored so i did some byzantine ^^^^
View attachment 99003

and it ended up a bracelet ^^^^


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 27, 2011)

imfree said:


> Nice work, Guy!



Much appreciated! :happy:



Kazak said:


> View attachment 99002
> 
> got bored so i did some byzantine ^^^^
> View attachment 99003
> ...



Very nice work, it looks great


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 27, 2011)

imfree said:


> *Dude!!!, Man!!!* Thank you so much, Leo, for a post that puts 1000 Rep points to shame!!! Nothing in this world rocks an artist's soul like being recognized for his passion. You've really warmed my heart.
> 
> Funny you mentioned guitar amps. I have some TDA2003 amp IC's and a pair of late 50's, ALNICO, Magnavox 8", 4ohm, open back midranges and could experiment if I could only play and had an instrument. I know a music store owner and shouldn't have any problems getting a used instrument at a modest price. I've been reading about tube-vs-solid state distortion characteristics in both hi-fi and instrument amps for over 15 years and think it would be an exciting area to explore. I'd love to create a circuit that makes those IC amps sound tube! Bet I could do it, too!




You're very welcome. I bet you could, modeling technology has come a long way since the boom of the solid state amps. Especially when going into a digital workstation. Where they lose it a little is coming out of the speakers, that's when it gets a little harsh and brittle IMO. Maybe it's the need of a tube pre or better speakers or a combo of the two, or maybe something else in the wiring, I'm not a good electrical guy myself, so these are what I like to refer to as a W.A.G., Or rather a Wild Ass Guess. It just seems that SS distortion sounds really harsh when clipping, the key would being able to get past that issue.


----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> imfree, I would so like to comission you for a handmade guitar amplifier if I had the funds. You can easily tell that you have a love and passion for not just music, but sound in general and getting the most pure sound out to your ears. You rock dude.



Brad, CEO of Austrailia's Brad Sound, is a Kindred Spirited Sound Guy that I saw on You Tube a few minutes ago. He ended his video with Phoebe Snow's Above The Band, a great song of encouragement that embodies our mutual attitudes about sound.

Brad Sound


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I've been pretty active with photoshop making banners for my efedding hobby in the last week. Here's two, the first was for my brother's character and is especially for his one-night-only return to efedding after several years out. The second is for a friend who's in hospital right now, i made his old one but it's always looked a little off and I thought i'd give him a welcome back gift.



Ooo good stuff.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 6, 2011)

freakyfred said:


> Ooo good stuff.



Thanks! Following up on them, here's another I made yesterday for an upcoming big 'show' my efed is doing (the equivilent of a WWE Pay-Per-View show). To explain the images in the background, a lot of the build up to this show has involved american imagery (not sure why, someone else's choice) and the main event match will decide who controls the efed... Captain Walker (on the left) or Skylar Marshall (on the right). Simple, but I think it looks good


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 7, 2011)

Currently building a shelf for my records
no pictures, but I love to work with wood
hopefully going to do a lot more in the future


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> Currently building a shelf for my records
> no pictures, but I love to work with wood
> hopefully going to do a lot more in the future



Good for you! Records and record shelves are cool! My turntable is too deep for the rack shelf unit I have the stereo gear set up in, so I had to build a Shelfitter for that turntable!

There's no way my plastic shelf unit would have been strong enough to hold a load of records, so I hedged it by lining the bottom shelf sides and back with 3/4" MDX! 

View attachment VinyLand vacancies wb lg.jpg


View attachment VinyLand mall wb md lg.jpg


----------



## fritzi (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh wow - this really is theee thread for the GUYS!

220 posts, only 10 = 4.5 % from the girls!

Gender statistics fascination...


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw this thread in a BBW forum and decided to do my male hobbies take on it. 

My dream store was Javanco Electronics, an industrial/electronics junk store with pre-ebay price gouging deals in which material was sold for actual salvage prices!!! They went out-of-business years ago and the owner passed away a few years back. Sad loss, he was a cool guy.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 7, 2011)

fritzi said:


> Oh wow - this really is theee thread for the GUYS!
> 
> 220 posts, only 10 = 4.5 % from the girls!
> 
> Gender statistics fascination...



I do like me some business intelligence


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have no idea where a better place to post this would be.....so with that said. I need a tv of some flat variety for my bedroom. I hate to toss the working big old hunkering 20 something z


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2011)

*I have no idea where a better place to post this would be.....so with that said. I need a tv of some flat variety for my bedroom. I hate to toss the working big old hunkering 20 something SONY....but compared to newer technology...it's gots to go.

SO.....what is a plasma, lcd, led etc...is anyone better then the other or pros /cons of either......or is this like my droid/iPhone comparison in another thread :doh:*


----------



## imfree (Dec 10, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have no idea where a better place to post this would be.....so with that said. I need a tv of some flat variety for my bedroom. I hate to toss the working big old hunkering 20 something SONY....but compared to newer technology...it's gots to go.
> 
> SO.....what is a plasma, lcd, led etc...is anyone better then the other or pros /cons of either......or is this like my droid/iPhone comparison in another thread :doh:*



I've had a Viore 22" TFT flatscreen for about a year and a half and love it! I needed a TV that was way lighter than the 50+ lb RCA 27" that could not have been placed on top of my workbench riser without human injury, property damage, or an arrest! I got my 22", 10 lb flatscreen delight from Wal-Mart online for about &180 + shipping.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> I've had a Viore 22" TFT flatscreen for about a year and a half and love it! I needed a TV that was way lighter than the 50+ lb RCA 27" that could not have been placed on top of my workbench riser without human injury, property damage, or an arrest! I got my 22", 10 lb flatscreen delight from Wal-Mart online for about &180 + shipping.



*was that an attempt to address my questions about the different *TYPES* of flat screens..... *


----------



## imfree (Dec 10, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *was that an attempt to address my questions about the different *TYPES* of flat screens..... *



ADD again.:doh: Sorry. The Viore is a TFT type and my Soyo 17" monitor is TFT, as well. The monitor has been on my computer for about 4 years and has the same sharp, clear, and bright image quality it had on the day I bought it. I like TFT's because they're reasonably priced, light weight, and have a good sharp, bright image quality.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 21, 2011)

Music has been the only hobby I've ever really stuck with, and even then I don't feel too prolific with it. This is one of the only things that I've actually kind of liked of mine. 

Ukulele voice and a little whistling and piano. 

Enjoy.


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Music has been the only hobby I've ever really stuck with, and even then I don't feel too prolific with it. This is one of the only things that I've actually kind of liked of mine.
> 
> Ukulele voice and a little whistling and piano.
> 
> Enjoy.



That sounded like it was fun to do! I'd like to sing, too, when I grow up.


----------



## jones (Dec 22, 2011)

Imfree, that is so cool that you can do that. My grandfather was always very good with electronics and cars. I picked up exactly zero car knowledge from him, but a little about electronics. I attribute everything I know about computers to him though. I've tried various projects, and it was fun when they worked, but very frustrating when they didn't.

I'm a creative person so I love doing anything where you can see the progress. My absolute favorite hobby has to be writing. I love being able to get raw reactions to my work. My proudest moment was when a good friend of mine called me in tears because she was reading a story of mine and it just hit a nerve.


----------



## imfree (Dec 22, 2011)

jones said:


> Imfree, that is so cool that you can do that. My grandfather was always very good with electronics and cars. I picked up exactly zero car knowledge from him, but a little about electronics. I attribute everything I know about computers to him though. I've tried various projects, and it was fun when they worked, but very frustrating when they didn't.
> 
> I'm a creative person so I love doing anything where you can see the progress. My absolute favorite hobby has to be writing. I love being able to get raw reactions to my work. My proudest moment was when a good friend of mine called me in tears because she was reading a story of mine and it just hit a nerve.



I'm with you in your love for creative writing. I enjoy posting because it's an outlet for short form creative writing.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 23, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Music has been the only hobby I've ever really stuck with, and even then I don't feel too prolific with it. This is one of the only things that I've actually kind of liked of mine.
> 
> Ukulele voice and a little whistling and piano.
> 
> Enjoy.



Nice work Hozay. Nice harmonies. Your recording and editing skills are pretty good too as it was fairly seamless and that can be challengin when multi-tracking as a one man band.

I need to join soundcloud and post some of the things I have so far, but they are all a couple years old and my writing and playing I think are much better now. On them the guy whose studio I was taking lessons from did all the parts except where I did rhythm guitar. But I'm with you as music is the first thing I have ever gotten into that consumes me with a passion and fire, not unlike the one that the opposite sex consumes me with I don't feel like I'm sticking with it as much as I have no choice but to do it, I love it that much.

I never feel like it's good enough either, but I can't stop doing it, even if it is only heard by 3 people and my dogs.


----------



## MattB (Dec 23, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Music has been the only hobby I've ever really stuck with, and even then I don't feel too prolific with it. This is one of the only things that I've actually kind of liked of mine.
> 
> Ukulele voice and a little whistling and piano.
> 
> Enjoy.



Excellent! I agree with Leo, real nice harmonies. What are you using to record with?

I posted this link in another thread, it's one of my solo projects I'm working on right now. Just me and a drum program, recorded at home. It's not my black/thrash metal project, so your ears are safe. (An instrumental to boot...) The intro needs to be shortened a lot, it's just some AM radio scrolling before the music kicks in...

Astral Touch- Transmissions Received


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 23, 2011)

MattB said:


> Excellent! I agree with Leo, real nice harmonies. What are you using to record with?
> 
> I posted this link in another thread, it's one of my solo projects I'm working on right now. Just me and a drum program, recorded at home. It's not my black/thrash metal project, so your ears are safe. (An instrumental to boot...) The intro needs to be shortened a lot, it's just some AM radio scrolling before the music kicks in...
> 
> Astral Touch- Transmissions Received



Dude, I'm such a total hack after listening to that. Your palm muting technique is solidly on point, especially mixing in those short bursts of sweeping. On an aside, I have another internet friend who is a king at sweep picking and I have noticed, that since it is such a hard skill to acquire that no one who has mastered sweep picking can do a piece without putting at least a little of it somewhere on anything they play, not a criticism at all, because if I could do them, I would too and it sounds good here. Your overall tone is killer as well, are you micing an amp or are you using amp and effect sims? I'd really enjoy hearing your metal stuff too, it's not what I write, but I enjoy all music. I'm pretty schizo in my tastes.


----------



## MattB (Dec 23, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Dude, I'm such a total hack after listening to that. Your palm muting technique is solidly on point, especially mixing in those short bursts of sweeping. On an aside, I have another internet friend who is a king at sweep picking and I have noticed, that since it is such a hard skill to acquire that no one who has mastered sweep picking can do a piece without putting at least a little of it somewhere on anything they play, not a criticism at all, because if I could do them, I would too and it sounds good here. Your overall tone is killer as well, are you micing an amp or are you using amp and effect sims? I'd really enjoy hearing your metal stuff too, it's not what I write, but I enjoy all music. I'm pretty schizo in my tastes.



Thanks! Even though I've been playing for years, I really only consider myself a rhythm player. The fun of going solo is being able to redo everything until it's where you want it...

This track was amp sims all the way. Chain was Epiphone LP Studio (neck pup- Duncan '59)-Line 6 UX2- PodFarm (One of the "Surf" presets, tweaked)-Reaper. I love the Epiphone. It's one of the cheaper axes I own, but it always sounds great for recording. I used it for my metal project too. (Bridge pickup...)

I had planned to mic my Peavey 6505 for my metal project, but I just couldn't dial it in right so I did amp sims on that one too. (Free ones!) I can track without killing my ears any more than I have already. I like PodFarm, but I just upgraded this morning from my UX2 to a Focusrite Scarlett 18i6 soundcard, so I'm hoping for better DI's going forward...

Here's the metal project, but be forewarned it's a little nasty...growly vocals and all...not Christmas listening.

Crossed Streams


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 23, 2011)

MattB said:


> Thanks! Even though I've been playing for years, I really only consider myself a rhythm player. The fun of going solo is being able to redo everything until it's where you want it...
> 
> This track was amp sims all the way. Chain was Epiphone LP Studio (neck pup- Duncan '59)-Line 6 UX2- PodFarm (One of the "Surf" presets, tweaked)-Reaper. I love the Epiphone. It's one of the cheaper axes I own, but it always sounds great for recording. I used it for my metal project too. (Bridge pickup...)
> 
> ...



Nice tunes Matt. You have some really strong songs. Did you play all the parts on all of them?

Here are the two I have online, well there is a third one, but it won't see the light of day until after I redo it with a different arrangement.

This is the first one I ever wrote. I did the lyrics and the chord progression, but the overall arrangement was the guy whose studio it was and was giving me lessons. I like it, but it came out a little too modern country for my taste and I plan on re-doing it more stripped down the way it was originally intended. I am only playing rhythm guitar on this. Bass, drums, lead guitar, and piano was the studio owner. The vocals were a local singer where I was living at the time.

If I Cared Enough

This one I included because it is the first one I took an active role at arrangement and some limited lead guitar. It fits my taste more as a country/blues thing. If you can stick all the way to the end, there is some nice dual lead with me and the studio owner. His is the dirty guitar and mine is the clean one doing a more simple line. Unfortunately, that is my frog voice because the guy that did the last one was MIA and I had no one else to do it when I needed it done before moving.:doh: I also learned from this one, how to shorten my songs considerably. If you can't get it said in 3-4 minutes, you should probably write a novel instead of a song  j/k I know there are some good long ones out there, but this isn't one of them.

Angel of Laredo

On this one I am doing rhythm guitar,clean lead and vocals. Piano, bass, drums, organ, and dirty lead was the studio owner.

All in all for my first two songs I ever did I was pretty happy, but I would like to record some of my more recent ones because my writing as well as my playing has gotten tighter.


----------



## MattB (Dec 23, 2011)

I do everything on my tracks- vox, bass, guitars and any keyboard effects I may use for colour. I program the drums, there's no way in heck I could play like that for real. 

Your songs are really good. The vocalist on the first track makes it more country-tinged than anything. Both songs have a nice warm feel, I could never do that. (Even my mellower stuff is cold and spooky.) Angel Of Laredo gives me an early 70's country rock feeling. I can hear a bit of late-era Byrds in there, without McGuinn's 12-string. The lead parts at the end are really nice. Forgive me for being a foreigner (somewhat), but that sound can only come from the U.S. It sounds genuinely American, and I mean that as a total compliment. You have a good voice for that style, it fits well. I'm going to hazard a guess that you did your vocals in one shot though?

Some of my songs are 2 minutes, some are 5-6 minutes. Whatever it takes. I'm a Deadhead, so long songs never bother me much...bring it on!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 23, 2011)

I feel you on the drums, EZ Drummer is something I'm hoping is under the tree tomorrow. Your other parts sound really good too. You play some nice bass as well sir. I have only recently been going at bass , but have about 4 years on guitar now. These songs were done when I was about 1 year in to playing. But your playing is solid and your editing is spot on too, which can get unwieldy I'm finding when you multi-track.

Thanks for the kind words. Yep, I did the vocals in one shot. I was pretty much doing them with one foot in the moving truck. Plus I was taking guitar lessons and since I didn't want to spend all my time learning other people's songs, he would trade me recording time in his studio for lesson time. So you had only 30 minutes at a time to work on stuff. That is more my style, that 70's country-rock thing like Gram Parsons and the Byrds, Exile On Main Street era Stones on up to guys of today like Ryan Adams and other alt-country guys like Drive By Truckers and Cross Canadian Ragweed.

I really dig hard rock and metal like your music. I know that I couldn't write that to save my life, so I'm content to just enjoy the offerings that musicians such as yourself put out.

Angel is the one that has my stamp on it if you will, more than the other one. The way I play the other song and sing it acoustically is somewhat different than the finished song I posted here. Plus it got a little too repetitive I think, so I cut one verse out of it and made it just a 3 verse song. But I must admit that I don't like my singing voice at all.


----------



## imfree (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Guys, here's a good article on sub bass systems. I instinctively designed and incorporated some of the features they described into my own system.

I'm producing a large group of You Tube videos at this time and still hope to be doing one on the sub bass system I designed, one on WM-61A based microphones, and one on the microphone power injector unit. Please stay tuned.

Photo: (capture from mp4 video) Panasonic WM61A Back Electret Condenser Microphone Capsule on yellow mini-coax cable 

View attachment WM-61A on mini coax.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 9, 2012)

I was looking at this shot of my bench, from when I produced " 'Mon In", my Christmas You Tube video, and wanted to share this capture from mp4. 

View attachment Mon In bench stuff.jpg


----------



## topher38 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been messing around with playing canjos.. one string mountain dulcimer now I am moving up to a 2 string  add that in with my washboard playing soon.. Also have been writing some just ideas in my head like this one.
The old warhorse stands in the pasture, his scars never quite healed from battles past.
Younger, stronger, faster, horses take his place, he cannot compete with.
His glory days are behind him, the trumpets no longer call him to charge.
Still he stands tall waiting for the last call to arms the hope of one last rush to victory.
For it's all the old horse knows.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 30, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/james-blues

new track I recorded. 

I'm somewhat happy with it.


----------



## imfree (Jan 30, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/james-blues
> 
> new track I recorded.
> 
> I'm somewhat happy with it.



Nice work!


----------



## WickedWaggy (Jan 30, 2012)

Since this seems to be the miscellanious "spare time killer" thread, I think I could contribute too.

I was a "chef" for a few years, so I still love to cook around the house, now that it no longer pays the bills. As well as sporting clays and fishing.

I'm a draftsman, designer, and machinist - which I also enjoy doing in my spare time. I have a small side business making engine mounts for giant scale airplanes.

I have been in to giant scale modeling for a few years now. I rebuilt/recovered the big Jim Beam plane (I'm 6'1 and 375, so there's a size comparison), and I have assembled and flown several others, as well as sent one scuba diving last year, I am pictured during the aquatic salvage of that one on here. Truly a great hobby, I enjoy the people as much as the toys itself. If anybody on here has considered it in the past, you should give it a whirl. 

View attachment yak.jpg


View attachment 294333_262567940428161_100000248711067_998226_3382007_n.jpg


View attachment 408647_328568513828103_100000248711067_1233698_23777726_n.jpg


View attachment hover.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 30, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/james-blues
> 
> new track I recorded.
> 
> I'm somewhat happy with it.



Nice job Jose!!


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a new hobby / interest: I am learning to weld. I just wanted to learn a new useful skill, so I am taking some classes and all that for the next several weeks.


----------



## imfree (Jan 30, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I have a new hobby / interest: I am learning to weld. I just wanted to learn a new useful skill, so I am taking some classes and all that for the next several weeks.



Welding is cool. I did a lot of high-current electrical playing around when I was a kid, like melting/welding metal and home made carbon-arc lamps.


stock photo 

View attachment Transformer, Welding-Output wb md lg.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> new track I recorded.
> 
> I'm somewhat happy with it.



*I am partial to *I've just seen a FACE* that's really awesome; is this UKE?*


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I have a new hobby / interest: I am learning to weld. I just wanted to learn a new useful skill, so I am taking some classes and all that for the next several weeks.



i always wished i'd taken the time to learn how to weld. i had the opportunity to take a class a while back on the job's dime but i passed on it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 31, 2012)

imfree said:


> Nice work!


Thank you sit. 


LeoGibson said:


> Nice job Jose!!Y


A true compliment coming from you. Thank you sir. 


HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am partial to *I've just seen a FACE* that's really awesome; is this UKE?*



thank you  and no, this one is guitar, but I used a capo to change the key to a higher pitch.(Am)


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 18, 2012)

This is an unfinished song I'm working on. The lyrics and melody is finished, but not the full recording and arrangement.I recorded this quick sketch of an idea on my Blackberry so forgive the poor vocal quality,well that and I'm not a good singer (but in true punk fashion I never let it stop me ), but I figured I'd document an idea from birth to complete recorded song to show the evolution of a song, and my way of doing it. Maybe you other songwriter's might appreciate the process and share yours too if you like.:happy:

Flood Of Tears demo


----------



## MattB (Feb 18, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> This is an unfinished song I'm working on. The lyrics and melody is finished, but not the full recording and arrangement.I recorded this quick sketch of an idea on my Blackberry so forgive the poor vocal quality,well that and I'm not a good singer (but in true punk fashion I never let it stop me ), but I figured I'd document an idea from birth to complete recorded song to show the evolution of a song, and my way of doing it. Maybe you other songwriter's might appreciate the process and share yours too if you like.:happy:
> 
> Flood Of Tears demo



Neat! It sounded like an intro. Starts off on the phone like you're leaving someone a voicemail, I was waiting for the drums and everything else to kick in...


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 18, 2012)

WickedWaggy said:


> Since this seems to be the miscellanious "spare time killer" thread, I think I could contribute too.
> 
> I was a "chef" for a few years, so I still love to cook around the house, now that it no longer pays the bills. As well as sporting clays and fishing.
> 
> ...


I wish I had a nearby flying site with a pond -- I've got a Seawind EP kit that I'd like to put to good use! There's actually a park with a pond a mile from here, but I think they'd frown on me using it as an airstrip. 

The plane looks great!

-Rusty


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 18, 2012)

MattB said:


> Neat! It sounded like an intro. Starts off on the phone like you're leaving someone a voicemail, I was waiting for the drums and everything else to kick in...



That's not a bad idea, but probably wouldn't work for this song, as that was roughly half of the entire song there. I would have recorded the whole thing, but the Blackberry only records a minute and a half at a time. I have one more verse, and then the chorus again and I repeat half of the first verse again. It comes in at around 3 1/2 minutes. I'm really leaning towards this one just being acoustic guitar with some cymbal and snare with light brushes and 12 bar section with a slightly dirty electric guitar playing a minor pentatonic solo between the 2nd chorus and before the repeat of the first verse. That's my initial thoughts so far, but it may change between now and the finish.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 18, 2012)

My current hobby is reviving my 52-year-old house (it was my late father's home). 
It's been in caretaker status for the pat two years, and was somewhat neglected even before that.
The to-do list is four pages long, in bullet-point format!

So far, I've accomplished the following:
-Flushed the water heater (hot water hadn't been used in two years, but the heater was left running -- the water looked vile and smelled worse, now it's merely non-potable). The clever bit was that immediately after I flushed it, some dislodged debris blocked the line from the tank to the rest of the house. I unclogged it with cold water run backwards through the pipes by connecting the washing machine hot and cold water supply faucets, turning off the tank inlet line, and opening the tank drain. 
-Fixed a badly-installed front doorknob (an easy job, it was merely rotated about an eighth-turn from where it should have been). 
-Function-checked the washer and dryer (they work).
-Installed deadbolts on either side of the (swing-up) garage door. This involved reinforcing the frame of the door panel to compensate for material removed to install the deadbolt locks, and on one side, repairing decades-old termite damage. 

My next project is to either fix or route around a wiring fault that's killed the outlets in one room. Fixing it involves digging through piles of insulation in the attic to get to a junction box on that circuit that still has power (and may be where the fault is, in fact). Routing around it just takes running a jumper between immediately-adjacent junction boxes and permanently shutting off the breaker that feeds the still-working part of that circuit. Not code-compliant, for sure -- but it would work. I'd rather do it right, though. 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> My current hobby is reviving my 52-year-old house (it was my late father's home).
> It's been in caretaker status for the pat two years, and was somewhat neglected even before that.
> The to-do list is four pages long, in bullet-point format!
> 
> ...



Be careful with the electrics! You probably already know that the water heater heating elements could be melted or split open from being run without water and fouling the water by electrolysis. Feeding those outlets through a jumper could be bad news if the fault that was open should decide to short later.


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> This is an unfinished song I'm working on. The lyrics and melody is finished, but not the full recording and arrangement.I recorded this quick sketch of an idea on my Blackberry so forgive the poor vocal quality,well that and I'm not a good singer (but in true punk fashion I never let it stop me ), but I figured I'd document an idea from birth to complete recorded song to show the evolution of a song, and my way of doing it. Maybe you other songwriter's might appreciate the process and share yours too if you like.:happy:
> 
> Flood Of Tears demo



Keep us posted as your song develops. Nothin' wrong with doing a series of posts like I did with the subwoofer amp!


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 19, 2012)

imfree said:


> Be careful with the electrics! You probably already know that the water heater heating elements could be melted or split open from being run without water and fouling the water by electrolysis. Feeding those outlets through a jumper could be bad news if the fault that was open should decide to short later.


Water heater is gas, so that's not an issue. Tank was actually full the whole time (hence the rancid water). 

The electrical fault is a nearly-open connection (shows 110V at the outlets, but drops to zero as soon as a load is connected). The part about doing a lockout/tag-out on the original breaker is to prevent the combined circuit from drawing through the bad connection if the breaker on its circuit fails. Fortunately, the only things "upstream" of the break are a couple of redundant overhead lights. 

Thank you.

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> Water heater is gas, so that's not an issue. Tank was actually full the whole time (hence the rancid water).
> 
> The electrical fault is a nearly-open connection (shows 110V at the outlets, but drops to zero as soon as a load is connected). The part about doing a lockout/tag-out on the original breaker is to prevent the combined circuit from drawing through the bad connection if the breaker on its circuit fails. Fortunately, the only things "upstream" of the break are a couple of redundant overhead lights.
> 
> ...



That's good news. While I was away I remembered that all water heater tanks have an anode in the tank, a magnesium (I think) rod screwed into the top of the tank to prevent electrolytic corrosion and water fouling. Check the anode if the water should get smelly again.


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 19, 2012)

I have just started to teach my self how to crochet and knit. I hve been working on a loom for a little bit now


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 19, 2012)

Within the past few months I've taught myself to use a jig saw, power sander...all manner of assorted tools.

I feel like a man or something.

Oh and I can now properly interpret a blueprint


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> I have just started to teach my self how to crochet and knit. I hve been working on a loom for a little bit now





SitiTomato said:


> Within the past few months I've taught myself to use a jig saw, power sander...all manner of assorted tools.
> 
> I feel like a man or something.
> 
> Oh and I can now properly interpret a blueprint



Cool stuff Guys! Hehehe, I've been using jig saws since the summer of '67 and *STILL* can't cut straight with one!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 26, 2012)

imfree,

I'm looking into getting a HAM Radio, I have no training yet but interested if you have any advice for someone just starting out.

I'm thinking about buying a used one off of craigslist, and would like to understand the different features one would want and the terminology. Meanwhile Gooogleing I go.


----------



## imfree (Feb 26, 2012)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> imfree,
> 
> I'm looking into getting a HAM Radio, I have no training yet but interested if you have any advice for someone just starting out.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a used one off of craigslist, and would like to understand the different features one would want and the terminology. Meanwhile Gooogleing I go.



Don't forget that you can see the Guys in action and learn about the equipment by watching them on You Tube. I've seen really great Ham Radio operation and equipment videos on You Tube!

I've done and enjoyed CB, but the now obsolete Morse Code requirement kept me scared away from getting my license.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 6, 2012)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> imfree,
> 
> I'm looking into getting a HAM Radio, I have no training yet but interested if you have any advice for someone just starting out.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a used one off of craigslist, and would like to understand the different features one would want and the terminology. Meanwhile Gooogleing I go.



I got my ticket 2 years ago today. tech is super easy. i tried studying for general by myself and can't remember anything. so i'm going to try to find a local club or something to find an Elmer. i got an ht for my first radio and don't really care to much for it. i can hear all kinds of traffic but cant reach them. a.r.r.l. site has practice tests and all kinds of info. i would see if there are any radio shops locally and go talk to them. they might be able to help you find a club or if its a small shop you might be able to hang out there and learn from them. i think theronin23 has a lic too. if you want you can pm me and i'll send you my email or facebook info as i'm not on here that much.


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2012)

I finished converting my old Picomagnetic VLF receiver to a larger, more advanced "VLF Scoutmaster" receiver. The major feature of the Scout series is terminals for direct wire connection that permits connection of temporary tree-strung loops. The larger cabinet also permits controls for loop-loading and amp gain functions, as well as an actual 30mm X 70mm speaker. Top mounted battery allows for battery replacement without having to disassemble the unit.

Actual received audio. 

View attachment VLF Scoutmaster wb md.jpg


View attachment VLF EarthRadio scoutmaster begin const wb md.jpg


View attachment VLF Loop simple outdoor loop.jpg


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's the Scoutmaster with Casio Tape labeled front panel, all dressed-up! 

View attachment VLF Scoutmaster labeled wb md.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 3, 2012)

Plumbing.

No pictures, but I had a pipe break under the kitchen sink yesterday, between the faucet shut-off and the wall. After a few frantic minutes of running around trying to find the main water shutoff, I realized the leak was in the _hot_ water line, and _that_ could be shut off at the water heater inlet pipe. Whew! Only a little bit of mopping needed, and no significant damage. 

I've got all the parts to fix it but one (a 1/2" double-ended male stub, for which there's probably a really obvious name that eludes me at the moment), which it turns out I couldn't scavenge from the damaged pipe assembly. So, I'll tackle it in the morning, pressure test the repair, and then set about sterilizing the hot water system.

That last bit involves siphoning two gallons of bleach into the water heater, and then pushing it back out to the end of each pipe in the system. The fun part is rinsing it all back out again afterwards with fresh water without letting any contaminated bleach solution back into an already cleared pipe. Even better, flushing all the pipes _before_ draining the bleach solution out of the water heater -- yes, I can do it and it's the most efficient way. I ended up writing about four pages of step-by-step instructions to make sure I do it right. (Open this faucet, close that one, be careful with the next step to keep from spraying bleach all over myself and the kitchen...)

It's going to be fun. Oh, wait, no. It's that other thing -- right, "tedious and nerve-wracking." 

But necessary -- fixing the broken pipe let me see exactly how much crud was in there. Yikes. (It's a 50 year old house, and the water heater was left running for the last couple of years without any hot water actually being used... yeah. It's that bad, even after flushing the tank once.)

I'm looking forward to having really clean hot water again.

-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2012)

CleverBomb said:


> Plumbing.
> 
> No pictures, but I had a pipe break under the kitchen sink yesterday, between the faucet shut-off and the wall. ...snipped...Rusty



No pictures needed, your writing was sufficient for a person who has done plumbing to see perfectly with the mind's eye!


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2012)

People game online all the time. I wonder if there's equipment and software out there to allow musicians in different locations to play together, as a band, on line. Anyone heard of such a thing or know of anyone actually playing that way?


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 7, 2012)

imfree said:


> People game online all the time. I wonder if there's equipment and software out there to allow musicians in different locations to play together, as a band, on line. Anyone heard of such a thing or know of anyone actually playing that way?



Yeah, in a limited way, some have had success doing it on paltalk and skype, but usually there are just enough delays or bandwidth issues to make it very limited in what you can do.


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, in a limited way, some have had success doing it on paltalk and skype, but usually there are just enough delays or bandwidth issues to make it very limited in what you can do.



Yep, that's exactly what I was wondering about, if a system could even be fast enough for a tight group of musicians to perform together online.


----------



## MattB (Apr 7, 2012)

imfree said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I was wondering about, if a system could even be fast enough for a tight group of musicians to perform together online.



That would be great to do it live. I have a buddy that will send me wav. files of stuff he's working on so I can add guitar and bass to it. We're planning on getting together to do a project soon...

The sad thing is he lives 15 minutes away and we can't even be bothered to get together in person...


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 10, 2012)

Hobbies/skills - 'tis that time of the year when I can indulge my skills in tree and vine pruning, again. The trees at my son's school have now had their winter damage repaired, but around the house the tall maple still needs some work.


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 10, 2012)

I repair ipones and android phones 

View attachment ForumRunner_20120410_105644.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 22, 2012)

A quick update on the earlier post about the song I wrote. I still haven't done a full arrangement and recording of it, but here is an acoustic version of the whole song if anyone is interested in hearing it all. I also included a link to my newest song too. It's still a little rough but I like it so far. I did these on an iPhone, just playing around with it and learning how to use it and upload videos and all.

Flood Of Tears

The other song Sinners And Saints


----------



## MrSensible (Apr 22, 2012)

I play a little guitar. I've got a few old covers here - one and two.

They're bad quality and I have a feeling many won't like the type of stuff I typically play, but it seemed to fit the theme of the thread, at least. And in case anyone is wondering what the heck the second video is, it's a cover of a song from one of my favorite childhood rpgs. I'm pretty explicit about my inner nerd, after all .


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice job MrSensible, way faster than I can think, let alone play.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 22, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> I play a little guitar. I've got a few old covers here -
> 
> They're bad quality and I have a feeling many won't like the type of stuff I typically play, but it seemed to fit the theme of the thread, at least. And in case anyone is wondering what the heck the second video is, it's a cover of a song from one of my favorite childhood rpgs. I'm pretty explicit about my inner nerd, after all .



*HOLY FUCK...that's some incredible playing.......w0w*


----------



## MrSensible (Apr 23, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Nice job MrSensible, way faster than I can think, let alone play.



Thanks Leo, great job on your videos too . You've definitely got me beat on singing. That's one of those things I refrain from doing as a public service to those around me heh.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *HOLY FUCK...that's some incredible playing.......w0w*



Comments like this really tempt me to start recording some stuff again - I'm just so damn lazy . Seriously though, that made my day, thank you :happy:


----------



## imfree (Apr 23, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> I play a little guitar. I've got a few old covers here - ...snipped...



Very nice!!!


----------



## MrSensible (Apr 24, 2012)

imfree said:


> Very nice!!!



Thanks very much :happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 24, 2012)

My new favorite hobby is going to Golden Gate Park and watching people. There are some strange fucking people there.

I saw a dude riding a triple decker bike yesterday wearing a kilt and you could see his junk hanging over the seat.


----------



## imfree (Apr 24, 2012)

Adult Kiddo Son has been calling me a couple times a week, between classes, here lately, and I've been having a really hard time hearing his soft voice with all that damned hum on our phone line!:doh: I isolated the problem as being in that APC computer power/phone line surge protector that had its phone circuit fuses blown in that nasty near-by lightning strike a year ago. I already had too many adapters in the phone and DSL hookups and the phone jacks on the APC were hard to get to, anyway. I got a couple 5 way phone line splitters, a Gas Tube Phone Line Protector, a DSL Filter, and an old plastic panel and built a new Phone/DSL panel for Tenn. Loop Ranch. 

View attachment Phone Panel tenn loop ranch wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (May 4, 2012)

Here's what I've been up to lately and why I haven't been posting a lot these past couple weeks. Here's a nearly completed VLF Scoutmaster Trailblazer receiver for a "Founding Father of VLF Natural Radio", out West, to test and evaluate. He's a 20+ year veteran in the field of VLF, has a great location that's monitored continuously via radio link to his house, and knows loop receivers very well! I can't travel, so this client's evaluation is an opportunity of a lifetime for me!!!

This type of work requires me to take rest breaks every hour or two and still leaves me exhausted. I'm diabetic and almost 57, so working small detail parts and being highly mentally engaged at the same time is as fatiguing as driving a bad road in bad weather!

1) Front panel view

2) Printed Circuit Board, component side

3) Inner View, wiring details 

View attachment VLF Scout tb front wb md.jpg


View attachment VLF Scout tb pcb wb md.jpg


View attachment VLF Scout tb inside wb lg.jpg


----------



## thomaswolf (May 4, 2012)

I love working on volkswagens and recently go into dirtbikes I picked up a little 80 for my nephews 7th birthday for him and I have an rm125 that,i ride


----------



## imfree (May 4, 2012)

thomaswolf said:


> I love working on volkswagens and recently go into dirtbikes I picked up a little 80 for my nephews 7th birthday for him and I have an rm125 that,i ride



Cool! I've only ridden a moped and a Honda 90, but that was enough to show me that riding would be almost as good as flying free.


----------



## thomaswolf (May 4, 2012)

imfree said:


> Cool! I've only ridden a moped and a Honda 90, but that was enough to show me that riding would be almost as good as flying free.



Yeah its awesome definitely alot of fun you forget about all lifes bull


----------



## imfree (May 26, 2012)

Though the SoundShooter Stereo Mic that I built did meet every bit of my desired performance, it works at a disadvantage when I use it to narrate my You Tube video work. Pick up of voice at a 2 foot working distance causes the mic to be very sensitive to undesired background sounds.

The use of a boom mic reduces the working distance to a couple of inches with a corresponding reduction on background noise pick up. The usual suspects, a WM-61A mic capsule, coat hanger wire, insulation sleeve, shielded cable, PCB bus wire, and an alligator clip, to name a few, were brought together to make this simple, yet practical clip-on boom mic for my Koss headphones. The capsule is wired in a modified Linkwitz style and its signal fed to a user-installed External Mic Jack on my RCA CC6272 Camcorder for power injection, amplification, and Automatic Level Control. Voila!!!, totally automatic, hands-free, close-up mic operation! 

View attachment Boom Mike 1 wb md.jpg


View attachment Boom Mike 2 wb sm.jpg


View attachment Boom Mike 3 wb sm.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson (May 26, 2012)

Since I have kept the progress up on this page from its inception, here is what I think will be the final arrangement of the song that I started here with a snippet on my Blackberry. This is not the final recording, but the final arrangement, however I will probably add a second acoustic guitar doing some fills and a little solo during the break part.

Flood Of Tears

And here is an acoustic version of the next original song I'll be working on until completion

Keep Your Friends Close


----------



## imfree (Jun 2, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Since I have kept the progress up on this page from its inception, here is what I think will be the final arrangement of the song that I started here with a snippet on my Blackberry. This is not the final recording, but the final arrangement, however I will probably add a second acoustic guitar doing some fills and a little solo during the break part.
> 
> Flood Of Tears
> 
> ...



Coming along nicely, Leo.


----------



## imfree (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been recording my You Tube video on a DVD Recorder, then ripping .mp4 files from the recorded DVD's with my computer. The recorder has no level meters, so I am recording audio "blind", not able to know what my level is. It works fine most of the time because my stereo mic and Sony portable mixer control the level and provide correct input level for the recorder. I use the computer and the volume control/mixer in Windows in my computer to route music, VLF, and mp3 audio to the main stereo system at Tenn Loop Ranch. I'm seeing more of a need to display wave video from Cool Edit in my videos about audio and that is leaving me with great difficulty in setting the computer's audio level into the DVDR. since the computer's audio system is tied up in presenting the audio being recorded.:doh: The recorder's audio output level precisely tracks the input level, so this audio monitor, under construction will allow me to monitor audio with normal/peak level LED's and stereo phones.:happy: 

View attachment Audio Monitor for DVDR wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 13, 2012)

The Audio Monitor I built for my DVD recorder has been complete for a couple days, now. I had a few minor problems during it's construction, but it went very well, over all. The first thing I saw after installing the unit was that VLF data going into the DVD recorder was at far too high of a level. I had calibrated the red LED's to fire at .775 volt RMS, 0 db line level and the green LED's to fire around .25o volt RMS, -10 db line level, during final testing. Playback of a prerecorded DVD confirmed proper calibration of the Audio Monitor. The monitor's internal stereo headphone amp had adequate volume and great, full frequency response. I haven't even begun to use that monitor for video production, but it has already proved a blessing by helping me get and record better VLF signal quality!

1) Final bench test

2) Installed in Audio System

3) Detail of installed monitor 

View attachment Audio Monitor final test wb md.jpg


View attachment Audio Monitor installed wb md.jpg


View attachment Audio Monitor installed crp wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Guys, pictured is a catch of deep-groove dirt from "clean" record. I developed and started using my Deep-Groove Record Cleaning Method a few months ago and after upgrading my video equipment and coming out of a "winter creativity slump", finally made video's of my cleaning method. Hope y'all enjoy and, if you're into vinyl, I hope this can be of help.


You Tube Video: VinyLiberator-Worldwide-DG Record Cleaning 

View attachment DGC lifted dust wb lg.jpg


----------



## SAPuck (Jun 19, 2012)

I do computer work, electronics, props, acting, and I'm also a costumer.

imfree: I'm having problem with an audio circuit getting parasitic feedback from a flicker LED plugged into the same power source. Any advice?


----------



## imfree (Jun 19, 2012)

SAPuck said:


> I do computer work, electronics, props, acting, and I'm also a costumer.
> 
> imfree: I'm having problem with an audio circuit getting parasitic feedback from a flicker LED plugged into the same power source. Any advice?



Go to Mouser Electronics website and gitcha' a bunch of .1uf, 50v ceramic capacitors. Use them liberally in all your projects. A lot of people and construction articles don't mention them, but you should have one as near to vcc and vdd of every IC chip, as possible, and across any noise generating component, like your flicker LED, tape motors, etc. The caps literally cost about USD.12 each and I order them 100 at a time. The caps filter noise and give the power rails a low impedance to frequencies above the audio range, improving freedom from oscillation and helping RF immunity.

Vishay .1uf, 50v ceramic capacitor: 594-K104M15X7RF53L2

Try a 100uf electrolytic cap across the flicker LED, if you have one available.


----------



## SAPuck (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you good sir! I'll give it a try.


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 20, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> My new favorite hobby is going to Golden Gate Park and watching people. There are some strange fucking people there.
> 
> I saw a dude riding a triple decker bike yesterday wearing a kilt and you could see his junk hanging over the seat.



Sounds similar to Church St. up here. We have one guy riding a bike that has a sign "Burlington cops are scumbags". I will try to get a picture... it has to be seen... neon colors, he wears a crazy costume, with a 70's wig...


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork (Jun 20, 2012)

I paint. Here's cats playing dungeons and dragons.







Robot oil tycoon.






Robot southern plantation owner






And robot sea captain


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 20, 2012)

I do family histories. My personal one has several branches going back to 900CE.

I am also an eclectic collector. I love books, information, researching relating to the lies the governments feed people.

And I'm the BOMB in the kitchen (tonight is kitchen sink night).

However, I've the attention span of... OH LOOK SOMETHING SHINY !!!!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 20, 2012)

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> I paint. Here's cats playing dungeons and dragons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really dig these dude. Cool paintings!


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2012)

imfree said:


> ...snipped... improving freedom from oscillation and helping RF immunity.
> 
> Vishay .1uf, 50v ceramic capacitor: 594-K104M15X7RF53L2
> 
> Try a 100uf electrolytic cap across the flicker LED, if you have one available.




The .1uf bypass capacitors MUST be used at input and output terminals of LM78 and 78L0 series three-pin voltage regulators!!! Even if your regulator's load can tolerate noise and oscillation, capacitors must be used to prevent parasitic oscillation and its ensuing RF interference!

It's not nice to get the FCC's attention.:doh:

My ethic is to comply with FCC Part 15, unless I'm specifically intending to transmit. 

View attachment lm7805 wb sm.jpg


View attachment fccp15lb wb md lg.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 25, 2012)

I collect records and sneakers. I don't really like to call it "collecting" though bc I enjoy listening to music on that format and wear a lot of different shoes, just happen to have a lot of both so they have become somewhat of a collection.

Also, I started playing the guitar a couple years ago but I would definitely not call it a "skill" of mine. Haha


----------



## imfree (Jun 25, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I collect records and sneakers. I don't really like to call it "collecting" though bc I enjoy listening to music on that format and wear a lot of different shoes, just happen to have a lot of both so they have become somewhat of a collection.
> 
> Also, I started playing the guitar a couple years ago but I would definitely not call it a "skill" of mine. Haha



Cool stuff, Razor, but I couldn't help thinking of this old Billy Joel classic when I read your post.


----------



## MattB (Jun 25, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> Sounds similar to Church St. up here. We have one guy riding a bike that has a sign "Burlington cops are scumbags". I will try to get a picture... it has to be seen... neon colors, he wears a crazy costume, with a 70's wig...



I saw Fugazi play in Burlington ages ago, maybe '96? Anyway, I remember remarking how "Phish-y" it was there. (I knew they were from there of course, but still...More freaks than I expected to see.) Neat place. We got the Vermont TV channels where I'm from, so I admit to having a preconceived notion of the place. It was as green as I expected though. Less cows.

On topic- finally going to have an axe finished soon! Just waiting on some small parts from the States, then wire it up and rock! This has taken way too long to complete...


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2012)

"Parts/Repair". went the ebay description of this cute little pre-USB Numark model PT01 portable turntable. The seller went on to write that the platter did not turn and he thought it could need a belt. Turned out, the unit was dead, no power, and needed to have the 1000uf main filter capacitor, which was shorted, replaced. The shorted cap probably took the AC adapter out, as the seller said there would not be one with this unit. I replaced the bad cap with a new one from my stock and I wired a worldwide 100-240V input AC adapter inside the unit. The old AC adapter jack has been rewired into a 12V DC car power input, making this a 3-way powered record player! The player is in good condition and already has an impedance converter circuit to permit full range sound from its Chou Denshi ceramic cartridge at its line output jacks. It arrived Monday, but only needs a little more tweaking and cleaning before it's ready to perform on You Tube. 

View attachment Numark pt01 wb lg.jpg


----------



## MattB (Jun 30, 2012)

Basically done! Just have to do the decal for the logo and a few other things. Now that I know it works I'm going to upgrade the pickups, even though it looks killer with these. I prefer Duncans, these are GFS. If I can use this for my next CD, that will be the ultimate in DIY!


----------



## imfree (Jun 30, 2012)

MattB said:


> Basically done! Just have to do the decal for the logo and a few other things. Now that I know it works I'm going to upgrade the pickups, even though it looks killer with these. I prefer Duncans, these are GFS. If I can use this for my next CD, that will be the ultimate in DIY!



Ain't nuthin' like the rush that comes from creating a work of art with DIY instruments and equipment! That is the basis of this vidiot's You Tube career! Dude!, your instrument rocks!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 2, 2012)

imfree said:


> Ain't nuthin' like the rush that comes from creating a work of art with DIY instruments and equipment! That is the basis of this vidiot's You Tube career! Dude!, your instrument rocks!!!



As good as you are, I'm tempted to ask what you'd charge to make me a Star Trek (TOS) communicator. I've got the circuit diagram... 

(Of course, if I can ever afford a proper fan costume, I'm going as a Tellarite... the only fat species in the Federation.  )


----------



## MrBob (Jul 3, 2012)

Today I shall be combining the skills of PC building and Plumbing...yep, building a watercooled PC and am going to overclock the knackers off it.


----------



## imfree (Jul 4, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> As good as you are, I'm tempted to ask what you'd charge to make me a *Star Trek (TOS) communicator.* I've got the circuit diagram...
> 
> (Of course, if I can ever afford a proper fan costume, I'm going as a Tellarite... the only fat species in the Federation.  )



Nah!, I'm rather digitilliterate, myself, so I can't even offer to construct. Check out this one I found on You Tube!


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 6, 2012)

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


> I paint. Here's cats playing dungeons and dragons.
> 
> Robot oil tycoon.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love these. Although I am a sucker for anything involving robots, so maybe I'm biased.



imfree said:


> Nah!, I'm rather digitilliterate, myself, so I can't even offer to construct. Check out this one I found on You Tube!



Can I ask you a question that's been kind of nagging at me for a while? 
And feel free to tell me to take it and shove it where the sun doesn't shine if I'm overstepping any boundaries... but...
The pictures from random spots in your house are very reminiscent of me mam's house and she's got serious hoarding issues. 
So my question is... why do you have so much shit in your house? 
It seems to me(a casual observer) that you just collect stuff on top of stuff on top of stuff(much of which looks like 'junk').
Maybe I'm mistaken but do you actually do anything with all of it? 
Maybe I've only ever seen your workshop? 
I don't know, but for some odd reason it worries me because I've seen first-hand how bad hoarding can be when it's out of control.
Again, feel free to tell me to fuck off if I'm being a dick.


----------



## imfree (Jul 6, 2012)

Bearsy said:


> I absolutely love these. Although I am a sucker for anything involving robots, so maybe I'm biased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No insult is taken. I actually am a hoarder/collector, to a degree. Life hit me hard in that since my separation from my Ex in 1999, I have not had more than a room to live in. I didn't see it coming, but looking back, I know that my oxygen saturation, and therefore my stamina, had been slipping at least since about 1994, about the time I had been diagnosed as being diabetic. I went on oxygen in late 2004. I have no stamina these days and feel blessed to even be alive, as many people don't last this long after going on oxygen. My mind and spirit want to clean up and organize, but my flesh is weak.


----------



## Kazak (Jul 7, 2012)

thinking about making a cigar box guitar. View attachment 103326


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 7, 2012)

Kazak said:


> thinking about making a cigar box guitar. View attachment 103326



Looks cool, I have thought of doing it as well,let us know how it goes if you do it.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 7, 2012)

I NSO, ref, and soon will be playing the derbies!

Roller derby that is. I seriously rec roller skating to my fellow big guys. It's moving fast the way God intended - without running.

But for reals, it's fun and great exercise and you'll find a lot of warm and accepting and funny and sweet and caring and awesome people in roller derby, who'll genuinely appreciate your volunteer work and encourage you even if you've never put skates on before in your life!

Also you get to invent a derby name!


----------



## Mordecai (Jul 7, 2012)

I love derby but I cant skate and have balance issues due to some athletic mishaps while younger.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm an aspiring artist. I hope to work in either animation or comics. I'm planning on working on my drawings skills this summer before I head back to classes. So far, my procrastination has prevented this. lol


----------



## Kazak (Jul 12, 2012)

MasterShake said:


> I NSO, ref, and soon will be playing the derbies!
> 
> Roller derby that is. I seriously rec roller skating to my fellow big guys. It's moving fast the way God intended - without running.
> 
> ...



it's funny I've worked at a roller skating rink for the last 11 years and I don't know how to skate.


----------



## imfree (Jul 12, 2012)

imfree said:


> "Parts/Repair". went the ebay description of this cute little pre-USB Numark model PT01 portable turntable....snipped...



Here's a clip of the Numark playing Three Dog Night's "One"


----------



## imfree (Jul 12, 2012)

Kazak said:


> thinking about making a cigar box guitar. View attachment 103326



I've seen and heard them on You Tube and they're great!


----------



## imfree (Jul 12, 2012)

MattB said:


> Basically done! Just have to do the decal for the logo and a few other things. Now that I know it works I'm going to upgrade the pickups, even though it looks killer with these. I prefer Duncans, these are GFS. If I can use this for my next CD, that will be the ultimate in DIY!



That instrument looks amazing!!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 12, 2012)

MattB said:


> Basically done! Just have to do the decal for the logo and a few other things. Now that I know it works I'm going to upgrade the pickups, even though it looks killer with these. I prefer Duncans, these are GFS. If I can use this for my next CD, that will be the ultimate in DIY!



That is one sick looking axe!! \m/ 

Have you tried or heard any of the Bare Knuckle pups? They have a killer sound that would complement an axe like that, however they are quite pricey.


----------



## MattB (Jul 12, 2012)

imfree said:


> That instrument looks amazing!!!



Thanks! I did the logo decal last week, just have to find time to take some real glamour pics.



LeoGibson said:


> That is one sick looking axe!! \m/
> 
> Have you tried or heard any of the Bare Knuckle pups? They have a killer sound that would complement an axe like that, however they are quite pricey.



Thanks! Heard, but not tried the Bare Knuckles. I did end up putting the SDs in, and they sound perfect! I switched pickups around in three of my guitars to free up the SH-4 I wanted in the bridge of this one and it worked like a charm. I'm going to try tracking with it once I get the intonation settled. The maple neck is way thicker than any of my other axes, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Mordecai (Jul 13, 2012)

I collect video games, read books (bizarro is my current genre du jour) and seem to be on an instrumental hip hop/IDM (shit acronym/name) listening kick.


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2012)

imfree said:


> ...snipped... to test and evaluate. He's a 20+ year veteran in the field of VLF, has a great location that's monitored continuously via radio link to his house, and knows loop receivers very well! I can't travel, so this client's evaluation is an opportunity of a lifetime for me!!!
> 
> ...snipped...



The VLF guy opened his package and began to test his VLF Scout receiver today. He called today and in a 2 hour conversation, that resembled 2 brothers catching up on things, mentioned how overwhelmed he was with my receiver's ability to receive better on its 10" X 10" loop than his other loop receivers did, using far larger loops! Meeting a cherished new friend is as rich as it gets in this line of work!


----------



## ColeR91 (Jul 18, 2012)

Like many here I love instruments. I've been playing bass for 4 years & guitar for nearly 3 years. I'm currently trying to teach myself to sing however I think I should just give in & get lessons. I hope to learn drums in the near future, & the keyboard & cello at some point. I never see music become more then a hobby in my life, but I also can't see myself dropping it. I do wish I had started learning early then at 16 years old though.


----------



## imfree (Jul 18, 2012)

ColeR91 said:


> Like many here I love instruments. I've been playing bass for 4 years & guitar for nearly 3 years. I'm currently trying to teach myself to sing however I think I should just give in & get lessons. I hope to learn drums in the near future, & the keyboard & cello at some point. I never see music become more then a hobby in my life, but I also can't see myself dropping it. I do wish I had started learning early then at 16 years old though.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums and thanks for posting about your hobby. Music, IMHO, is one of the best!


----------



## deanbpm (Jul 19, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> I collect video games, read books (bizarro is my current genre du jour) and seem to be on an instrumental hip hop/IDM (shit acronym/name) listening kick.



Big in to IDM myself and I agree, shit name.


----------



## imfree (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a You Tube Video on prototyping with Perfboard. I build on completely unbacked perfboard, but this vid shows many of the techniques used in perfboard construction.


Photo: View of wiring side, LM3886 Power Amp Modules,
used in my subwoofer amp system. 

View attachment S woof amp LM3886 boards wiring side wb lg.jpg


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork (Jul 31, 2012)

A pop art self portrait of me when I was 3.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok my hobby is Chess  , sometimes seen as boring and nerdy but I enjoy it and am reasonably good at it. I sometimes compete in competitions around the UK , I play for a local club and have played for my County on numerous occassions. 

View attachment chess.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2012)

chess is badass and definitely not nerdy, I can't play chess because when i do I start having dreams about it and get super obsessed with it


----------



## imfree (Aug 17, 2012)

imfree said:


> Well Guys, I did get that subwoofer cabinet out of the closet last night. ...snipped...
> 
> ...using the Dayton Audio SD270A-88, Parts Express 298-486, dual voice-coil 10" subwoofer. The modestly priced woofer, at $32.00, plus shipping, delivers a mind-blowing accurate, powerful bass!...snipped...



After a few months of use, I've developed a real fondness for the natural, uncompressed, power of a real, unprocessed, electric bass guitar, as I've seen, heard, and felt on many great You Tube video's. This Dutchman's channel, infusion26, is unbelievable!!! His playing, instrument, and audio capture are, hands down, the best I've found on You Tube!!! 

View attachment Bass infusion26 wb md.jpg


View attachment S woof new front wb md.jpg


----------



## shandyman (Aug 17, 2012)

I collect fossils and read lots of Sci-fi watch films and lots and lots of music.
One of my biggest passions are cars and motorsports. I am about to train to become a motorsports marshal at racetracks (best way I can get up close and personal to race cars for free). I also have a strong desire to have a whole host of old and classic cars, old Jaguars, Porsches and Landrovers are what I usually go for, although at the moment my bank balance wont allow for it.
My family have a small farm and I spend many hours there helping with the animals and constant maintenance that needs to be done.
When I need to get away from it all I tend to head to the hills and go camping and looking for fossils


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2012)

shandyman said:


> I collect fossils and read lots of Sci-fi watch films and lots and lots of music.
> One of my biggest passions are cars and motorsports. I am about to train to become a motorsports marshal at racetracks (best way I can get up close and personal to race cars for free). I also have a strong desire to have a whole host of old and classic cars, old Jaguars, Porsches and Landrovers are what I usually go for, although at the moment my bank balance wont allow for it.
> My family have a small farm and I spend many hours there helping with the animals and constant maintenance that needs to be done.
> When I need to get away from it all I tend to head to the hills and go camping and looking for fossils



Welcome to these forums and to my Guy's Hobby Thread, Shandyman. Looks like you're into some really cool stuff!


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2012)

imfree said:


> After a few months of use, I've developed a real fondness for the natural, uncompressed, power of a real, unprocessed, electric bass guitar, as I've seen, heard, and felt on many great You Tube video's. This Dutchman's channel, infusion26, is unbelievable!!! His playing, instrument, and audio capture are, hands down, the best I've found on You Tube!!!



I forgot to post a link to the Guy's channel. Here's on of him doing a bass cover of Dutch group Golden Earring's Radar Love.

Snif f 'n' The Tears-Driver's Seat


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been out, mending the fence of my big cyberranch, Tenn. Loop Ranch. I recently bought this Tripp Lite Internet 750U UPS from an ebay seller. Output voltage jitter looked a bit disturbing on my light bulb test load, so I went over it real well on the bench and contacted Tripp Lite before placing the UPS in service. Every ranch needs a good fence to keep the stock in and the varmits out. Granted my surge fence is electrical, but it does keep varmits and vermin from entering via power and phone lines! 

View attachment Surge fence tenn loop ranch wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2012)

:doh:Sorry Guys, I forgot to caption the IMG in that last post!

Here!

Any resemblance between this wiring job and
a roll of gnarly, rusted-up bobbwar (Southern
for "barbed wire") and/or haywar (hay-bailing
wire) is purely coincidental!!! 

View attachment Surge fence tenn loop ranch wb lg.jpg


----------



## MrBob (Aug 21, 2012)

imfree said:


> After a few months of use, I've developed a real fondness for the natural, uncompressed, power of a real, unprocessed, electric bass guitar, as I've seen, heard, and felt on many great You Tube video's. This Dutchman's channel, infusion26, is unbelievable!!! His playing, instrument, and audio capture are, hands down, the best I've found on You Tube!!!



To be honest the best way I've found to get that sort of tone is to play fingerstyle as that Dutch guy is, use a clean amp channel with all effects turned off and using flatwound strings. Roundwounds just have too bright a sound. Another advantage is that flatwound strings can last for years in the right hands. Though with me being a putz who doesn't know my own strength sometimes I only get a couple of months out of them...and they are absolutely murder on the fingers.

I'll be getting one of these in the near future, they have a lovely tone!


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2012)

MrBob said:


> To be honest the best way I've found to get that sort of tone is to play fingerstyle as that Dutch guy is, use a clean amp channel with all effects turned off and using flatwound strings. Roundwounds just have too bright a sound. Another advantage is that flatwound strings can last for years in the right hands. Though with me being a putz who doesn't know my own strength sometimes I only get a couple of months out of them...and they are absolutely murder on the fingers.
> 
> I'll be getting one of these in the near future, they have a lovely tone!



Hope you can get that lovely instrument!

I find myself wondering if the Dutch guy played through a direct box. My heavily damped 10" subwoofer just thumps and purrs that guy's every note with such power and precision that I just drool when I fantasize what a half-a-kilowatt would sound like from a real instrument through a 9 cubic foot cab, heavily damped, with 9 of those Dayton 10's!!!

The single 10", at 50 watts, loaded into the corner of my walk-in closet sounds and feels like a real instrument and amp, so 9 would....


----------



## imfree (Sep 5, 2012)

imfree said:


> :doh:Sorry Guys, I forgot to caption the IMG in that last post!
> 
> Here!
> 
> ...



Sweeeet!!! The bobbwar/haywar fence patch held fine! The electric varmits did not scramble data in my hard drive during today's storm, despite a near-by lightning strike hitting a power line, dropping our house outlet voltage to around 40 for 3 seconds, and even tripping the circuit breaker on the oxygen concentrator!:happy:


----------



## Kazak (Apr 4, 2013)

View attachment 107682

View attachment 107683

View attachment 107684

View attachment 107685

View attachment 107686

I got bored


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 4, 2013)

Lately I have been enjoying traditional manly pursuits, like combing my luxurious thatch of chest hair, drinking mead, and making my own sausages. This summer I expect to excel at the ancient arts of yodeling and writing my deep philosophical ponderings on artisanal papyrus, hand-rolled by wise old hippies on a commune deep in the woods of northern New Hampshire.


----------



## tankyguy (May 16, 2013)

I'm a 3d artist and modeler.
I don't have a lot of newer work to show off and the horror/monster stuff I do tends to turn some people off.


----------

